# Colson project, show me your Colson Project!!!



## fatbike

Seriously this has been a project for about 5yrs now. Ive collected deluxe parts for it the best I could. I have grill that is in the hands of professional who has been slowly welding the breaks and cracks. A very delicate procedure... one bad mistake or the wrong environment... "poof" no more grill and there is not enough of them to go around or to even find. So anyways I ve posted this bike a few times and it has over time transformed with different parts and always trying to decide what route to take... I will probably never restore this bike and most likely keep this rough. So finding the right patina to fit the bike is a slow process. I have toyed with aluminum fenders which I have but they are not quite right meaning not 39 there from an earlier Colson. So today I just put steel fenders and finally mounted the NOS rear Delta Guard rear light... Now this light even though it was in a box all of its life has its fair share of issues, for some reason the plastic has somewhat melted and warped and the box just smells like glues from another era. Not much I can do about nor anyone else who happens to have one a these NOS in the box lights is in the same situation, there all like this from what I understand, so why not use it on a unrestored bike. Plus I really didn't want to ruin a really really nice set of alum fenders if aim not sure they going to stay on this bike by drilling holes for the light. This will give you an idea what this model could or should look like. 1939 Colson Imperial deluxe, there are so little or few of these models out there. Feel really lucky to have this one and all the rare Colsons i have had and still have. Which are all in project land it seems forever... I have a ways to go with this one. Eventually I will find a nice worn patinad wheels set with a front ND break and peel this restore with front NOS brake off for another project. The last photo is with the alum fenders and original guard. I would love to find a pair of somewhat beat up 1939 deluxe Alum for a Colson mud guards with the correct braces and front headlight stamp. Someday unless you have a set Thanks for looking and reading.


----------



## fatbike

*1937 Colson Imperial another project*

Man I really not sure when this will be done. It's been at the painters for a year but patience is a virtue and it will be great, I have more than enough confidence in the restorer. Bike hobby, everything takes patience or years right? This bike is one of my favorite Colson deluxe models. Luckly acquired this real deal Imperial with of course some missing parts and since I ve had I have been fortunate to accumulate whats needed. Still looking for an excellent Twinkie rear light but the from Delta torpedo light was a great acquire in itself besides breaking the bank, just glad it was available.


----------



## Boris

You know I love your bikes Derek, and I'm grateful just to have the opportunity to see them in real life. I'll do what I can to represent the lower end of the Colson line, HA HA!


----------



## redline1968

nice rides...


----------



## fatbike

Why thank you...


Alright... You need to trade me my 28" really cool 20s stuff for your super rare 37 SS Dayton stuff!!! What do your think... Mark? AHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## redline1968

ha!!!!!!!!  what me? i gots nothing.  must be the wrong mark.....  heck i need those aluminum fenders......


----------



## fatbike

Well Mark... those aluminum fenders are now on this RATROD project...HA! You can't have them!!!


----------



## redline1968

sweet project!  now im jealous....


----------



## jpromo

Not quite as spectacular but I picked this one up from JOEL at MLC. She's all there.. sans the light of course. And I love her.


----------



## fatbike

Very cool!! Hey, its a Colson and a project. Thanks for posting.


----------



## fatbike

1936 Colson flyer. I've had it about three years now, one of my favorite bicycles to ride and Colson's. When I got and the parts located after. The handlebar is not necessary Colson issued but indeed an early 36ish texashorn one which I really enjoy, has a very good feel when riding. The front fender had it original horn light hole patched up so I finally drilled it out and added the lite and added the long feather which is appropriate for a deluxe tall frame but it was from a girls bicycle so I had to drill the right additional ones as it is on a boys. Tough guard to come across. The rack however which is also a 35-36 tubular issued one for high end Colson in those years is nearly impossible to locate. It is missing a brace. Still a project in the works.


----------



## EmmaLee

Really nice! Although the tires are not looking vintage. maybe a thinner idea can give it a more vintage looks. What do you think?


----------



## scrubbinrims

EmmaLee said:


> Really nice! Although the tires are not looking vintage. maybe a thinner idea can give it a more vintage looks. What do you think?




Nice slam spam!
Chris


----------



## okozzy

*1937 Tandem*

Working up the courage for my first {spray paint gun} job, got the paint, but dragging my feet on this one.


----------



## fatbike

EmmaLee said:


> Really nice! Although the tires are not looking vintage. maybe a thinner idea can give it a more vintage looks. What do you think?





What do you mean? Are you talking about the red 36 Flyer tires? The tires on it are practically NOS Davis Deluxe that are original to bike I have to guess wrapping the original tripple step wheel-set which is waht Colson offered in 36.  The fenders are Wald very deep and the biggest that was offered in balloon style so any smaller of a tire would be to small or nonappropiate.

Someone did recover the red paint with another red at some point. I have to guess the tires are originally put on the bike, the rear hub, crank, chain are hardly used. 

From what I was told the bike sat in the attic from the 40s or 50s until a nephew discoverd it , not sure when that was. Sure there was parts missing, the tank, handle bars and pedals. I added the tank, the bars, pedals and rack.


----------



## fatbike

okozzy said:


> Working up the courage for my first {spray paint gun} job, got the paint, but dragging my feet on this one.






that is a cool 37 Colson project.  I would be anxious to get that started as well. thx for sharing.


----------



## fordmike65

fatbike said:


> What do you mean? Are you talking about the red 36 Flyer tires? The tires on it are practically NOS Davis Deluxe that are original to bike I have to guess wrapping the original tripple step wheel-set which is waht Colson offered in 36.  The fenders are Wald very deep and the biggest that was offered in balloon style so any smaller of a tire would be to small or nonappropiate.
> 
> Someone did recover the red paint with another red at some point. I have to guess the tires are originally put on the bike, the rear hub, crank, chain are hardly used.
> 
> From what I was told the bike sat in the attic from the 40s or 50s until a nephew discoverd it , not sure when that was. Sure there was parts missing, the tank, handle bars and pedals. I added the tank, the bars, pedals and rack.




I think you're arguing with a crafty spammer Derek


----------



## fatbike

Perhaps Mike that I was... Over it.


----------



## menzorro

*1938 Colson beginnings*

This is the culmination of nearly a year of parts hunting. Now for the hard part...prep/paint/assemble.


----------



## Boris

Good job getting all the pieces together! I'm wondering if the 1/2" pitch sprocket is correct for a 1938 model though. I don't see a picture of it on any 1938 bikes in my Colson book. I do see it on some postwar bikes however. I'm just wondering, and I'm no expert. Maybe Derek knows. Need an expensive Deltaflex firefly reflector? It's correct for a 1938 Colson only.


----------



## menzorro

I knew that the cabe folks would pick up on that. The 38's were skip tooth but since it's going to be my rider I chose to use a Colson Clipper ring for the 1/2" pitch. The appearance (3 paisley design) is the same but easily found chains for cheap. And I think that you, Dave, are somewhat of a Colson expert.
I have a glass jewel reflector that I am going to use that I got off a 20's hawthorne. What does a Deltaflex firefly look like ?


----------



## menzorro

I googled the reflector and your (Daves) ad came up where you had sold one. I have seen these before but since my Colson started life as a cheap model...old style truss rods and no chain guard Sentinel , I have added some Colson bling with the tank, chain guard, rack and torpedo light. But I'm to the point where I gotta stop buying parts and make it rideable.


----------



## carlitos60

*1941 Bull Nose 1/2" Pitch???*



Dave Marko said:


> Good job getting all the pieces together! I'm wondering if the 1/2" pitch sprocket is correct for a 1938 model though. I don't see a picture of it on any 1938 bikes in my Colson book. I do see it on some postwar bikes however. I'm just wondering, and I'm no expert. Maybe Derek knows. Need an expensive Deltaflex firefly reflector? It's correct for a 1938 Colson only.





A question to Your Statement!

Is It Ok for a 1941 Bull Nose with 1/2" Pitch???













That's My Next Project; *I Do Need The Head Badge!!!!*

Any Help?


----------



## Boris

carlitos60 said:


> A question to Your Statement!
> 
> Is It Ok for a 1941 Bull Nose with 1/2" Pitch???
> 
> I went back and looked at an old photo of a 1941 (I think) girls bullnose that I had, and YOU'RE RIGHT! It had a half inch pitch sprocket like yours. As I said, I'm no expert!


----------



## Wayne Adam

*1947 Colson Scout*

I bought this lady at Trexlertown in 2011, and I haven't done a thing with her.
 She is parked in a hugh line of future projects. It is a '47 Colson Scout in original colors
of lime green and black with the original Clipper guard and Delta Rocket Ray...................Wayne


----------



## fatbike

carlitos60 said:


> A question to Your Statement!
> 
> Is It Ok for a 1941 Bull Nose with 1/2" Pitch???
> 
> View attachment 114594View attachment 114592View attachment 114593View attachment 114595
> 
> 
> That's My Next Project; *I Do Need The Head Badge!!!!*
> 
> Any Help?




1941 is the year Colson introduced its 1/2" pitch chain ring but for all fleet deluxe models, anything less than deluxe like nondeluxe standard were still using 1" pitch. It doesnt matter what you put on it as a rider since its OK with you. It seems that the 1/2 pitch is harder to locate than the skiptooth, less of them around. Bullnose Firestone and Clipper Goodyear used 1/2 pitch, they were considered deluxe build by Colson under a different badge, not Colson badge.


----------



## yeshoney

*My project!*

Here is a pic of my Colson LWB I am building as a track/race bike.


----------



## Sped Man

menzorro said:


> This is the culmination of nearly a year of parts hunting. Now for the hard part...prep/paint/assemble.




Looks like my nephew rode the bike  One time he came home with my steering wheel in his hand. Apparently a tree jumped in front of him...


----------



## Machine Age Victim

I'm looking for what would be the correct stem for my 1936 lwb. From what I can tell the long arched stem came out in '37. I'd also like to know which pedals would be correct, thanks!


----------



## danilo1219

*1941 colson firestone ace*

This is my Firestone Ace 1941 restored.


----------



## jpromo

*When it rains, it pours*

Bought my first Colson a couple months back. Just this week, I made a deal on here for a snap tank project arriving in a few days. Then found two basket cases from the same fellow on craigs. Why buy one nice one when you can buy 4 rusty projects?

In transit:






'33-'34 tandem from CL:





then this rusty beauty on CL:





I did get a good ebay score in lieu of these purchases. Only bidder on a good starting price.


----------



## OldRider

I see lots of potential in the rusty one! I'm willing to bet there is paint lurking under that rust......my kind of bike


----------



## dfa242

So, would the tank, guard and sprocket in jpromo's pics be correct for this Scout?  Just want to be in search of the right parts.
Thanks, Dean


----------



## dougfisk

Yet another bomber-in-progress... tank or no tank?  I'm not entirely sold on bikes that have a tank, but no fenders.     I like that this chainguard attaches to the down tube and the seat tube.  With no clunky straps visible it appears to float in midair.


----------



## jpromo

dougfisk said:


> Yet another bomber in process... tank or no tank?  I'm not entirely sold on bikes that have a tank, but no fenders.     I like that this chainguard attaches to the down tube and the seat tube.  With no clunky straps visible it appears to float in midair.




I'm a big proponent for the need of fenders with a tank. They just look too top-heavy without them. I had a Rollfast long tank laying sadly apart from the rest of the bike for 2 years until I found appropriate fenders. Now it's happy. Still rusty, but happy.


----------



## Sped Man

As of today, I still haven't decided what colors to paint her.


----------



## menzorro

Dave Marko has a correct rear rack for your bike for sale now. These can be hard to find sometimes.


----------



## mike j

*34 Colson Grande Dame*

Guess I went a little overboard on this one, but once you pullout the purple paint, there just is no going back. Originally bought this bike as an afterthought, for the fenders, bearings, hubs & sprockets, for another bike that I thought was older & rarer. A couple of CABE members set me straight on that, so I fell out of love with that one & started to develop an appreciation for this ole gal. Apologies to the purists out there but this bike was boring. I say' it is better to give a girl a little botox & put her in a prettier dress than dismember her & scatter the parts across the country side. That being said, I'm looking for the correct tank for a girls 48 Rollfast if anyones parting one out.


----------



## fatbike

1937 Colson General project with aluminum gothic guards for fun. MY RAT ROD...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Looking good Doug - I still need a blister tank chainguard like yours to finish mine*

The blister tanked Colson chainguard like yours is very elusive ... there was one on eBay last week but my eBay froze up when I tried to bid .. bad connection I guess ... if you have or know of an extra - let me know 



dougfisk said:


> Yet another bomber-in-progress... tank or no tank?  I'm not entirely sold on bikes that have a tank, but no fenders.     I like that this chainguard attaches to the down tube and the seat tube.  With no clunky straps visible it appears to float in midair.


----------



## bricycle

fatbike said:


> Seriously this has been a project for about 5yrs now. Ive collected deluxe parts for it the best I could. I have grill that is in the hands of professional who has been slowly welding the breaks and cracks. A very delicate procedure... one bad mistake or the wrong environment... "poof" no more grill and there is not enough of them to go around or to even find. So anyways I ve posted this bike a few times and it has over time transformed with different parts and always trying to decide what route to take... I will probably never restore this bike and most likely keep this rough. So finding the right patina to fit the bike is a slow process. I have toyed with aluminum fenders which I have but they are not quite right meaning not 39 there from an earlier Colson. So today I just put steel fenders and finally mounted the NOS rear Delta Guard rear light... Now this light even though it was in a box all of its life has its fair share of issues, for some reason the plastic has somewhat melted and warped and the box just smells like glues from another era. Not much I can do about nor anyone else who happens to have one a these NOS in the box lights is in the same situation, there all like this from what I understand, so why not use it on a unrestored bike. Plus I really didn't want to ruin a really really nice set of alum fenders if aim not sure they going to stay on this bike by drilling holes for the light. This will give you an idea what this model could or should look like. 1939 Colson Imperial deluxe, there are so little or few of these models out there. Feel really lucky to have this one and all the rare Colsons i have had and still have. Which are all in project land it seems forever... I have a ways to go with this one. Eventually I will find a nice worn patinad wheels set with a front ND break and peel this restore with front NOS brake off for another project. The last photo is with the alum fenders and original guard. I would love to find a pair of somewhat beat up 1939 deluxe Alum for a Colson mud guards with the correct braces and front headlight stamp. Someday unless you have a set Thanks for looking and reading.




No one see's my "Colson" unless they at least buy me dinner first....


----------



## Sped Man

menzorro said:


> Dave Marko has a correct rear rack for your bike for sale now. These can be hard to find sometimes.




Thanks but no thanks. I like this one better. It gives the bike a more distinct look. On top of that I only paid $35 shipped for the rack. An original one was going at the time for over $125. These bikes typically don't sell for a lot. Once I am done I will be upside down with the bike. Why spend more? It is not worth it.


----------



## Sped Man

I finally located the correct rear rack. Total cost for rack.......................................free! I got lucky. I went over to buy a different chain guard but the seller had accidentally sold it to someone else and forgot. His employees relisted it. I drove down to pick it up. He couldn't find it so he offered me this one in exchange for my troubles. Nice guy!


----------



## menzorro

*Rear Rack*

Congratulations on the great find. Your bike is really looking good.


----------



## catfish

I know it's not much, but you have to start somewhere..... So I think I'm going to build some bikes around these.


----------



## fordmike65

catfish said:


> I know it's not much, but you have to start somewhere..... So I think I'm going to build some bikes around these.




Nice! I suggest you start with the Aristocrat


----------



## catfish

fordmike65 said:


> Nice! I suggest you start with the Aristocrat




I would, but I sold the bike before I got the badge.....


----------



## ratina

Just found out this frame I picked up is a 1937 LWB girls Coloson. Not sure what I'm going to do with it right now


----------



## fordmike65

ratina said:


> Just found out this frame I picked up is a 1937 LWB girls Coloson. Not sure what I'm going to do with it right now



Good luck finding all the missing pieces. Might make a cool Rat Rider for a tall Swedish chick


----------



## Boris

fordmike65 said:


> Good luck finding all the missing pieces. Might make a cool Rat Rider for a tall Swedish chick




I see on another thread that Ratina is open to offers on this bike. It is a cool frame in original paint.


----------



## Boris

I suppose this could be another Vogue frame like the one Gary just got (attached) Does anyone know what other models the bike pictured might have been, given that there are no holes for a headbadge. Anyone have a scanned '37 Colson catalog page with this model? Better yet, an entire scanned '37 Colson catalog they'd care to share.


----------



## catfish

Dave Marko said:


> I suppose this could be another Vogue frame like the one Gary just got (attached) Does anyone know what other models the bike pictured might have been, given that there are no holes for a headbadge. Anyone have a scanned '37 Colson catalog page with this model? Better yet, an entire scanned '37 Colson catalog they'd care to share.
> 
> View attachment 128106




This bike should have a waterfall badge that said "Vogue". Very rare. I had on once, but it when to  a collector who had this bike in mint condition, but needed the badge.


----------



## Boris

Thanks Ed. At the risk of sounding redundant, does anyone know if this frame was ever used on any other model other than the '37 Vogue?


----------



## Boris

Deleted. Duplicate post.


----------



## Ranger Dan

I didn't know there was a serial number on this Colson until I took the spray paint from it.

Was it common to fill in the s/n stamping with brass and then smooth it?  Why would the factory obscure it?

Can the frame be dated from it?


----------



## Tin machine

*great score on those*

bikes great score on the colsons !! love the rusty one !!


----------



## COB

My Colson "Flying Ace" project.


----------



## bikewhorder

COB said:


> View attachment 132262
> My Colson "Flying Ace" project.




Nice, that one was making my "Buy it Now" finger twitichy.


----------



## vincev

Maybe far down the line unless someone wants to buy it.


----------



## fordmike65

*Another Colson project to add to my pile...*

Picked up a '36 Moto bike yesterday that had a bunch of wrong parts including the fenders,bars,stem,seat,wheels...but thankfully is a tall frame with the uber hard to find tank _and_ rack! So glad I spotted it. I took it home & swapped in some more correct parts. Will probably stay like this for a while til I get the funds together.


As-found:





After some part swapping:


----------



## fordmike65

Hmmm...thought I had posted pics of my other Colsons. Well, here they are. 

'36 LWB double bar:






'37 LWB True Value Hardware double bar:





'37 LWB custom double bar:





Above bike will soon be dismantled to build this model:


----------



## fordmike65

Another one that will hopefully be complete sooner than later:


----------



## babyjesus

fordmike65 said:


> Another one that will hopefully be complete sooner than later:




God damn - Mike - that's sure a nice Colson you got there.  Jeez.  Tube/slats rack and all.  This thread is full of crazy bikes.  

Derek your grill tank crossover bike is really something - I can't believe you even found the correct wierd rear light for it.  It looks great.  

All these peaked aluminium fenders are making me dizzy.


----------



## Euphman06

Here's my recently acquired 1939 snap tank model. Wrong bars/stem, and pedals, but otherwise there.


----------



## RJWess

Put some upgrades on my 39 Snap Tank. Added Commander stem for more room plus it looks sweet, and added Persons teardrop pedals. It's my favorite rider.


----------



## Boris

Looks great RJ. All you need now is a tube and slats rack. Hell, if you can come up with a stem, you certainly can come up with the rack.


----------



## Neanderthal77

*My 41' Colson built Firestone Flying Ace*

It's not much to look at and has the wrong chain guard and fenders, but it still rides like a champ.  Looking for the tank, fenders and chain guard to start making it look like some of the other ones I've seen on the cabe.  I've asked around for these parts locally and been told good luck.  Hope to hear from someone soon.  You guys have some very cool projects going on.  Also need the front truss bars, I think that's all.   Thank you.


----------



## yeshoney

*"The Atomic Snake"*

I guess I never posted a picture of this.  Still have it and it rides like a Caddillac! '36 LWB Colson


----------



## DonChristie

Here's the Wife's bike. Wrong chain guard. Body work and paint next! Gonna look good next to my Boy's bike!


----------



## John

*My 39 Imperial*

Just mocked it up to see how it looks.
1939 Imperial


----------



## stoney

John said:


> Just mocked it up to see how it looks.
> 1939 Imperial
> View attachment 158162
> 
> View attachment 158163
> 
> View attachment 158164




Looks great John, glad it got put to good use. Love the bike the way it is.


----------



## Boris

Love that headbage and grill shot. What a bike, beautiful!!!


----------



## fatbike

Great bike.........


----------



## fatbike

John said:


> Just mocked it up to see how it looks.
> 1939 Imperial
> View attachment 158162
> 
> View attachment 158163
> 
> View attachment 158164




Looks great John!!! Can't believe how well the frame paint matches. And you are so lucky you found the grill. And rear Delta and Commander stem

Rear light is a little low. It should be higher than a mouse would be.


----------



## stoney

Does anyone know what the taillight on John's Colson is from?, post #70 .


----------



## fordmike65

stoney said:


> Does anyone know what the taillight on John's Colson is from?, post #70 .




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?47576-NOS-Delta-Guard-tail-light-RARE!!!


----------



## stoney

Thank you fordmike65


----------



## spokesman

*1937  Colson Imperial*

Looks like there are two of these threads called Show me your colson project so I thought I'd show mine on this one as well with a little more info on it. 
This is my 1937 Colson Imperial (no headbadge screw holes).
Tall Frame (20") One pic showing how it was one it got it (house painted) and 2 pics showing it now with the chrome done and primered.   I am hoping someone will have a hanging tank for this among that they are willing sell (HAHA LOL  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/icons/icon10.png and a few other parts as well: rear rack,  correct stem? swan or Commander stem?   Correct Delta Horn Light (the one on it now I believe is for  a Silver King as it has the red and green "jewels / reflectors on each side.  Any suggestions much appreciated. 
James


----------



## fordmike65

spokesman said:


> Looks like there are two of these threads called Show me your colson project so I thought I'd show mine on this one as well with a little more info on it.
> This is my 1937 Colson Imperial (no headbadge screw holes).
> Tall Frame (20") One pic showing how it was one it got it (house painted) and 2 pics showing it now with the chrome done and primered.   I am hoping someone will have a hanging tank for this among that they are willing sell (HAHA LOL  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/icons/icon10.png and a few other parts as well: rear rack,  correct stem? swan or Commander stem?   Correct Delta Horn Light (the one on it now I believe is for  a Silver King as it has the red and green "jewels / reflectors on each side.  Any suggestions much appreciated.
> James




Looking good there James! Care to share the serial#? Kinda curious about your bike. Also wondering if the fork crown is smooth or slightly peaked.


----------



## spokesman

fordmike65 said:


> Looking good there James! Care to share the serial#? Kinda curious about your bike. Also wondering if the fork crown is smooth or slightly peaked.




MIKE 
I've sent you 3 PM's but they don't look  like they are going thru...let me know if you got them.

James


----------



## Boris

I know it's not correct, but that light sure looks good on that bike.


----------



## spokesman

*Delta horn light*



Dave Marko said:


> I know it's not correct, but that light sure looks good on that bike.




Hey Dave if you meant the silver king delta horn light on my colson...thanks
I'm looking to trade for one without the jewels...got one? 
Regards
James


----------



## Boris

spokesman said:


> Hey Dave if you meant the silver king delta horn light on my colson...thanks
> I'm looking to trade for one without the jewels...got one?
> Regards
> James




I was, but I don't. I'm sorry.


----------



## ramjet70

*colson flyer*


----------



## DWOZ17

*would like to know more about this one*

I picked this one up last spring from MLC, I was wondering if anyone could give me an idea of the model and year?


[/URL]
I also have a similar ladies bike.


----------



## fordmike65

DWOZ17 said:


> I picked this one up last spring from MLC, I was wondering if anyone could give me an idea of the model and year?
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> I also have a similar ladies bike.




Anything on the bottom bracket(on frame under crank)? These single bars don't come up too often. Thinking it may be 39 or so...but with an earlier wheelset?


----------



## fordmike65

'37 Straightbar




'36 Straightbar


----------



## St.Peter

*My Colson*

My Project. I believe its a 49


----------



## DWOZ17

*Single bar Colson*

the number on the bottom bracket is C 75840


[/URL]


----------



## DWOZ17

*Single bar Colson*

sorry the serial number for the Colson single bar is C2 75840


----------



## fatbike

St.Peter said:


> My Project. I believe its a 49





Definitely late forties. I always thought that model was neat. Clipper guard and Bluster tank combo. Cool bike.


----------



## fatbike

fordmike65 said:


> Anything on the bottom bracket(on frame under crank)? These single bars don't come up too often. Thinking it may be 39 or so...but with an earlier wheelset?




I would like too find the tall version Roadster. Their very cool. Yours is either 1935- 36


----------



## St.Peter

*My Colson*

There seems to be a lot of knowledgeable Colson folks on the CABE. I'm told this is a 49. Any help on it having or not having the right parts please let me know. The bike is in storage so I don't have the serial number in an easy to reach place. Thanks


----------



## mike j

*Little 41 quickie*

Picked this up at the last Dudley show from Bike Mike. Cleaned up pretty nice. Happened to have some spare parts lying around the ole barn. Blue & white w/ red pin striping, very patriotic, wonder if it had anything to do w/ war looming? Not a good day to ride here in the northeast.


----------



## rollfaster

*My colson*

1941 scout.


----------



## tommydale1950

do you know the year of the Flyer ?


----------



## bikewhorder

mike j said:


> Picked this up at the last Dudley show from Bike Mike. Cleaned up pretty nice. Happened to have some spare parts lying around the ole barn. Blue & white w/ red pin striping, very patriotic, wonder if it had anything to do w/ war looming? Not a good day to ride here in the northeast.




Way to throw entropy into reverse Mike! I like it, I would have thought those parts were original.


----------



## mike j

In this entropic system, I think that they're  entropically correct, Thanks Chris


----------



## John

1938 Colson Imperial that needs the chrome tank to be finished.

I will buy or trade for a tank

The correct front wheel needs to be laced with a WD hub also, but have that.
Thanks, John


----------



## rickyd

Another Colson, after 6 days of looking at this bike it finally made it into stand. I will be disassembling for cleaning, bike sat in a smokers room it reeks and has a film of nicotine on it. I would appreciate any advice and or constructive criticism. Found an old page from 1911 on Howie Cohen website which states Simmons hardware sold bikes badged Banner, Laclede, and "Westminster" that year, made me smile. Everything has come apart easily so far except removing front wheel. Inside of tank has a considerable amount of surface rust, has anyone here used a product called Rustmort? supposedly stops and stabilizes rust, inside of tank only of course. Plans are degrease, wash, dry, then maybe mineral oil on a soft cloth rubdown. Thoughts? Rick


----------



## mrg

Great bike Rick, well worth the time, a rubdown, greace & tires you'll be riding it style next year at the coaster ride. The Started this project but I guess I need stronger goof off because LQ thinner was too strong,green is OG but red was someones Christmas project, think it will go down the road for someone else to finish,haven't seen many Colson versions blister tank.


----------



## fordmike65

Updated pics of the '36 Motorbike I found at a local swap:

As found:




After some part swapping:




Looking a lil better(& more correct) at last year's Coaster Colson Ride:


----------



## rollfaster

*Show me your colson project*

1941 colson scout. Rob.


----------



## M38A1

Anybody have an idea what I had here?  I'm sad I just sold it...  

I had this bike for about 15 years. I purchased it with only a description of "Colson pre-war frame, needs work". So, with a little scrubbing here and there this is what I've cobbled together. Now, can anyone tell me what it really was and how stupid was I to sell it? 

Frame is stamped 11 606 on the underside of the bottom bracket. I guess it could be 909 11
Seat rail at the back is stamped LOBDELL EMERY Mfg, Alma, MI USA
New Departure coaster brake
Heart shaped chainring, not a skiptooth
Colson brass tag/logo affixed to the stem
Schwinn "Typhoon" cord tire on the rear
Hoop style rear frame


















.


----------



## mike j

Everything I see here looks the same as my 53 Commander, except the chain guard is not original. This bike may or not be missing the tank & rack also, both big ticket items. Depending on what's under the OD, 100-150 range IMHO.


----------



## Boris

I really like the military treatment of this loopframe Colson. And I have all the pieces to do one, Hmmmmm.....


----------



## vincev

If I had the parts I would definitely go for it.Kool lookin bike.


----------



## mrg

Not a project but another camel-back (Firestone) Colson, think its a yr. or two later than the other one,ck out the bullnose guard and it had red coke bottle grips but years ago I walked into the garage where it had been stored about 10 yrs they were just kinda desinagrated dripping off the bars and haven't found another pair, I will ck the serial # next time I have it out


----------



## jd56

Just got this this week.
1939 Goodyear Colson. 
Lot to on this one. Already have had offered but, I would like to work on this one first....but you never know. I have so many on the stand or waiting their turn to be be revived at the moment.
Was recently used in a yard as yardart.  Seller said he found it hanging in a barn in Va. The barn was being torn down shortly and he was hired as a land surveyor of the property. So he snatched it.

It needs an acid bath. And some correct parts.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rollfaster

Good one john. I think it'll clean up nicely. Rob.


----------



## the tinker

*Colson ??????*

OK you colson fans.  I need your help. Got some Colson stuff here, I am not up on the Colsons so here are my questions,
What year?  the # are: 1 6 5 9 4 F B C  with  F J    underneath.  took several photos of the bottom bracket none turned out too good.
I show two racks. one is on the memory lane cat. the other shown with the bike.  Which one is correct for this bike?  the one on the catalog, is it a repop?  is it missing something to attach to the seat post bracket?
Is this the correct seat ?  Do the fenders look right?
The head badge is missing.  At first glance it looks square, but look close and you will notice the corners appear clipped and slightly curved.  Any one have a photo of the headbadge they think was originally on it?  Please post if you do.  I am thinking of buying these parts and just want to know if this stuff goes together . If it does I will put together and leave as is.
Also what type of kickstand did it have? I cant tell if it had a tank on it. would it have been a snap tank?    Thanks guys


----------



## Boris

The clipped edges on the headbadge outline looks like the could have been for a Firestone Cruiser or Firestone Pilot, which are two that come to mind. The chevrons on the fender may provide a clue to an expert as to how it may have been badged. The rack on the catalog is correct for this bike. The bike probably had a braced dropstand with attached rivets for cotter pins. And if this bike actually had one, a ribbed snap tank would be correct. I'm mystified by the second line on the serial number.


----------



## the tinker

Thanks Dave. I will check the pictures of the Firestone badges.  Could the F in the F J stand for Firestone?
I am thinking it must be a 39 or 1940.  if anyone has a photo of a Firestone cruiser please post it. thank you.


----------



## Boris

the tinker said:


> he one on the catalog, is it a repop?  is it missing something to attach to the seat post bracket?
> Is this the correct seat ?  Do the fenders look right?




I haven't heard of these racks being reproduced. Looks pretty original to me. Although, I'm sure a previous owner drilled the holes on the back portion.
The rack is missing a simple bracket as shown.
Fair warning: The rack on the catalog may not fit your seat stays very well. It's possible that this rack may fit a loop frame Colson better. If that's the case and you would sell the rack, please let me know.
My book shows long spring saddles still being used on some models into the early 40's. So I think if the saddle wasn't original to the bike, it certainly wouldn't look out of place on it. Again I'm not an expert.
Fenders are correct to the bike.


----------



## John

Are you sure the "J" stamp is not a partial stamp of a "0" zero?
This would be a 40 firestone



http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle84/picture197

I will buy the other rack if you buy it. It would be correct for a Huffman
Thanks, John


----------



## rickyd

Naked and Afraid, anyone know the meaning of A stamped on headtube?



Tomorrow we get a bath.


----------



## scrubbinrims

It was a light project, but I did change the tires and grips and tweaked the forebrake.
Chris


----------



## mike j

Lookin' good, but what's it doing in the Shelby aisle ?


----------



## fordmike65

scrubbinrims said:


> It was a light project, but I did change the tires and grips and tweaked the forebrake.
> Chris
> 
> View attachment 204443




We're gonna need some better pics of that beauty


----------



## John

Nice backdrop Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims

Good question, but it's not actually in the Shelby aisle... just looks that way cuz there's a lot on the top shelf. 
Chris


----------



## jd56

Still lots to do to this 39 yet. But, warm weather yesterday got me antsie to tear into it. Removed the basket and rear rack. Dry fitted two different style rims and tires to get an idea which way to go.
Considering the condition of the bike and sporting no chrome I think the dull red dropcenter with the blackwall Carlisle Lightning Darts is a good choice. Whitewalls might look better but just don't have a decent set right now.






It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## cyclingday

mike j said:


> Lookin' good, but what's it doing in the Shelby aisle ?




 I know, those Huffmans look a little nervous by having a Colson horning in on their territory.


----------



## Bada

Hi, I am currently building my firestone Cruiser aka
bullnose. And I need the exact measurement (Length in CM) of the rear fender from edge to edge.
I hope you can help me! Thanks..


----------



## jd56

Yeah there seems to be alot of Colsons unearthed lately.

Update on the 39 Goodyear Colson I recently got. Thinks these red Colson dropcenters and Carlisle Darts will stay for a while. Now to clean the daggum bike. Sure is a crusty one. But, officially rescued as a yard art bike. 









It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rollfaster

Looks great john. Always nice to rescue a colson from the yard. Rob.


----------



## rustjunkie

A little progress, had to get it on wheels: that's when they start talking...still looking for a fork:


----------



## mike j

I really like these frames, both John's & Scott's LWB, very interested in where they're going.


----------



## syclesavage

Love those bars there rustjunkie. Hey what size tires you got on that Colson and brand they look like Schwalbe.


----------



## mike j

There seems to be a run of what we used to call "puke green" Colson's lately. Here's mine, recently picked up from a good Caber. Serial #s 69790, small 8 on top. F 7 below. Thinking that it's an early 38 ???. This is pretty much a blank canvas, grabbed the correct peaked fenders, would a turkey leg chain guard be appropriate, I've not seen one w/ this chainring. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rustjunkie

syclesavage said:


> Love those bars there rustjunkie. Hey what size tires you got on that Colson and brand they look like Schwalbe.




thanks, they're old Torrington bars, tires are Fat Franks from Steve at Velocipedist


----------



## spokesman

What does the badge say?


----------



## mike j

It's not talking, but here it is.


----------



## rickyd

Satisfaction is coming in small doses on this Colson but the innards of the forebrake are clean!


----------



## Neanderthal77

Here are my Firestone Flying Ace looptails.  The plan is to make one as complete as I can with the parts that are there.  Been delayed due to the neck being stuck in the fork.  Doesn't seem to be much original paint underneath the house paint on either one.  Always looking for the blister tank or drop stand.





The neck being stuck in the fork wasn't the worst of the problems with it.  It didn't take much to break the fork off at the bearing race.  I doubt it, but is there any hope of saving it?


----------



## mike j

A recent acquisition, Syclesavage picked this up for me w/ a bunch of other cool stuff. No numbers anywhere on it, chain adjusters look pretty unique to me. Original color seems to be a medium pale blue, sweetheart sprocket w/ straight leg crank ( at the plater).  Anyone have any input as to anything about this ole Colson?


----------



## StevieZ

My Colson Firebird. Now with corect headlight.


----------



## Neanderthal77

My Goodyear badged looptail has arrived.  So now I have to make two riders out of the three.  One question I have is did the Firestone and Goodyear have the same parts?  Wheels, pedals and seat?





Finally got it rolling.  Now I need a drop stand and better seat.  Also a tank if I can find one.


----------



## carlitos60

*Colson Co.  "Names"*



mike j said:


> A recent acquisition, Syclesavage picked this up for me w/ a bunch of other cool stuff. No numbers anywhere on it, chain adjusters look pretty unique to me. Original color seems to be a medium pale blue, sweetheart sprocket w/ straight leg crank ( at the plater).  Anyone have any input as to anything about this ole Colson?




Post It Separate; Asking for Help on Info!!!

I have the Same Bike Frame with the Same Lugs BUT Name is: "Mars" by The Colson Co.

Very Rare with Few Information!!!! There are More Silver Rings than Mars Though!!!!!

They Probably Made Specific Bikes for Specific Clients!!!


----------



## mike j

Thanks Carlitos, Good info. I'll repost it, would like to see a photo of yours when you can. Can't get enough of these old Colson's.


----------



## mike j

*Colson projects*

Cleaned up the chainrings & cranks. 20 something? camelback's on the left, 37 on the right.


----------



## jd56

jd56 said:


> Yeah there seems to be alot of Colsons unearthed lately.
> 
> Update on the 39 Goodyear Colson I recently got. Thinks these red Colson dropcenters and Carlisle Darts will stay for a while. Now to clean the daggum bike. Sure is a crusty one. But, officially rescued as a yard art bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?



New update on the 39.
Added a few parts that a member had for me to buy. Guess the value on this project just increased.
Can't wait to get the chain on it and see how he rides. 
Thanks George and Tom for the help locating what was needed....just need a "Wings" badge now.
Hodge podge of colors at present.  Not sure what it will end up looking like once it's finished. Maybe a bare metal theme?

The parts list




And a dry fit of all the parts.








It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## mike j

Wow JD, talk about a transformation. Now that's a Colson! Can't wait to see how you finish it up.


----------



## mike j

37 out for a shakedown cruise, very nice riding bike.


----------



## rollfaster

jd56 said:


> New update on the 39.
> Added a few parts that a member had for me to buy. Guess the value on this project just increased.
> Can't wait to get the chain on it and see how he rides.
> Thanks George and Tom for the help locating what was needed....just need a "Wings" badge now.
> Hodge podge of colors at present.  Not sure what it will end up looking like once it's finished. Maybe a bare metal theme?
> 
> The parts list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a dry fit of all the parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?




Hey john. Bare metal would look good for that bike. Monarkys bike turned out great.


----------



## jd56

I'm thinking the same thing Rob. Just strip him done to bare metal.  

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## spoker

here ya go 1940 











its a colson


----------



## 56 Vette

Picked up these two, one a month ago, the other this weekend, both of them within two miles of my house! The flying ace just leap frogged about 3 bikes to get on the stand, Lol. This one is getting a warm soap and water bath, a gentle detail, serviced and new rubber. The Seiberling road king will be waiting for an OA bath and some missing pieces. Hope to have both of them done for at least one of the Ohio rides this year. Should be fun projects! Joe


----------



## bentwoody66

Nice nice, can't wait to see one on a ride soon.


----------



## 56 Vette

Got the Flying Ace tore down and started the clean up, I gotta say this thing came apart effortlessly, no frozen or broken bolts. Pretty sure the paint is gonna clean up nicely, can't wait til this one is done and on the road!


----------



## bentwoody66

You got yourself a survivor there! Really nice!


----------



## 56 Vette

Other than some grips, and maybe some fine tuning, the Flying Ace is done, man am I happy how nice it came out! It rides super smooth also! Glad to have this one, and looking forward to a few rides! Joe.


----------



## tommydale1950

*Colson In Progress*

like the title says...Tom


----------



## sleepy

56 Vette said:


> Other than some grips, and maybe some fine tuning, the Flying Ace is done, man am I happy how nice it came out! It rides super smooth also! Glad to have this one, and looking forward to a few rides! Joe.View attachment 223154View attachment 223155




Beautiful transformation


----------



## mike j

*Camelback project*

Moving along in spurts, getting ready to lace the hoops.


----------



## mike j

*Silver Ring camelback*

Pretty much ready to roll, believe it to be early to mid 20's based on the two that I've seen on the Cabe. There is no serial # anywhere. Cyclesavage was nice enough to pick up the frame w/ head badge & chainring for me. Color is very close to original, took a few liberties elsewhere. Grooved & faux wooded the metal clads, thanks to Bikewhorder & Krautwagon for their postings on the subjects. To pat myself on the back, I'd say that my wood painting skills have progressed considerably. They've come all the way from terrible, to mediocre, now I believe that they are fair. Subtlety & layering helps, I think. Photo'ed on the lawn at Torne Valley Vineyards.


----------



## bikewhorder

mike j said:


> Pretty much ready to roll, believe it to be early to mid 20's based on the two that I've seen on the Cabe. There is no serial # anywhere. Cyclesavage was nice enough to pick up the frame w/ head badge & chainring for me. Color is very close to original, took a few liberties elsewhere. Grooved & faux wooded the metal clads, thanks to Bikewhorder & Krautwagon for their postings on the subjects. To pat myself on the back, I'd say that my wood painting skills have progressed considerably. They've come all the way from terrible, to mediocre, now I believe that they are fair. Subtlety & layering helps, I think. Photo'ed on the lawn at Torne Valley Vineyards.





I like it! You are the king of tanking liberties around here. Not sure if you care, but I think the light is all wrong though, something more like this would look better IMO http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Antiqu...-Lamp-Light-/261991830539?hash=item3cffee140b


----------



## mike j

You're right Chris, that one would be perfect. Though, if you chop a couple of zeros off the price it will be about what I paid for the present one. Am adding this one to the list.


----------



## bikewhorder

mike j said:


> You're right Chris, that one would be perfect. Though, if you chop a couple of zeros off the price it will be about what I paid for the present one. Am adding this one to the list.




I know but you're clever, just find and old brass lamp base or something and put a lens in it. I've got a huge box full of various size concave glass lenses if you need one.


----------



## syclesavage

Bike is real nice Mike


----------



## coin1812

1941 Colson made Goodyear double eagle drop stand blister tank in original paint


----------



## bikewhorder

coin1812 said:


> View attachment 234870
> 
> 1941 Colson made Goodyear double eagle drop stand blister tank in original paint




That's awesome! I think your chain guard position is off though.


----------



## scrubbinrims

I just picked up this Colson and I rode it down the walkway today, still smooth and an upper body workout.
Chris


----------



## bikesnbuses

HA!Chris..Thats a Colson I could use!!

But seriously..I finally got a project bike for my son ..The Colson 20"er..And I scored this streamlined seat for it..Keep in mind its hanging from a rafter and I just "hung" the seat on it,but I think it makes a pretty good match!



Im going to do this one over the winter/next spring in my basement


----------



## RustyK

scrubbinrims said:


> I just picked up this Colson and I rode it down the walkway today, still smooth and an upper body workout.
> Chris
> View attachment 234991View attachment 234992




Dibs on the footrests if you decide to part it out


----------



## tommydale1950

RustyK said:


> Dibs on the footrests if you decide to part it out




I saw one of these yesterday ,the guy wanted 50 bucks for it ...


----------



## Boris

coin1812 said:


> View attachment 234870
> 
> 1941 Colson made Goodyear double eagle drop stand blister tank in original paint




Interesting to see the tube and slats rack on one as late as 1941. Great bike you have there, it should clean up nicely. This prewar model is one of the few girls bikes I would still like to have in my "collection".


----------



## jd56

jd56 said:


> New update on the 39.
> Added a few parts that a member had for me to buy. Guess the value on this project just increased.
> Can't wait to get the chain on it and see how he rides.
> Thanks George and Tom for the help locating what was needed....just need a "Wings" badge now.
> Hodge podge of colors at present.  Not sure what it will end up looking like once it's finished. Maybe a bare metal theme?
> 
> The parts list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a dry fit of all the parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?



Well I've been working on this once yardart bike that I rescued a while back, for a minute or two.
Was not sure what avenue I was going to go but, with some grateful suggestions from some of you...the bare metal theme was on the horizon. 
Lots of stripping of the old repaint and acquired needed parts then stripping them to bare metal.
So here he is with a coat of boiled linseed oil.
I bought a 38-39 tag for it but, need to figure where to mount it.

Started with this, thought to be basket case...but, I had a vision (with a little help from my friends)...




Ahhhh...think this look will do just fine (for now, anyway)...











It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## dfa242

Could someone please confirm the year on this little lady for me - 38? 39?  Thanks.
And no, she's not for sale.


----------



## fordmike65

If that's an E1, I'd say May of '41. And yes, I want her


----------



## Boris

Dean-
Pretty sure that E=May and 1=1941. Pretty sure for me anymore=probably. I want that bike.

I guess Mike beat me to it.


----------



## dfa242

fordmike65 said:


> If that's an E1, I'd say May of '41. And yes, I want her




Yes, it says E1 and No, ya' can't have her 

Thanks Mike.


----------



## dfa242

Dave Marko said:


> Dean-
> Pretty sure that E=May and 1=1941. Pretty sure for me anymore=probably. I want that bike.
> 
> I guess Mike beat me to it.




Well at least you guys agree!
Thanks Dave.


----------



## fordmike65

Looks similar to these from the '40 catalog. Most likely the 06160 due to enameled rims instead of chrome plated, tho scheme is a little different.


----------



## the tinker

Going to add this to the Colson thread. This will be a future project. 
Got this today at the Rockford Ill. Show. The tank is pretty clean inside. Some pits but no heavy rust.
This bike is definitely a oxalic acid candidate. Plenty of original paint and graphics there. 
Serial numbers would not show up in a photo but they are: 31395 over the letters  L C.  Crudely stamped.  Original headbadge missing.  Anyone guess the year?
This bike goes on the "list". Maybe I will get to it next summer.....


----------



## Boris

Nice score and nice original paint Tinker. That "C" might be a "0". In which case yours would have been built in December 1940. Refer to post 171 at the top of this page for reference on code.


----------



## vincev

Good find Tinker.I saw pics of the show and didnt see any old ballooners.


----------



## bentwoody66

What is that badge? Looks like a Simmons


----------



## the tinker

bentwoody66 said:


> What is that badge? Looks like a Simmons



Wrong badge on bike. Holes don't match up. It says"General"  American Beauty.


----------



## mike j

Picked up this 35 Colson at StevieZ's grand opening. Got the tank & chain guard from other Caber's. I like the look of this one, believe it to be a very early Colson ballooner. Fenders are rain gutters, Flyer head badge. It'll be a fun winter project.


----------



## syclesavage

Winter my butt your gonna have it done by next week there Mr.J


----------



## rickyd

rickyd said:


> Another Colson, after 6 days of looking at this bike it finally made it into stand. I will be disassembling for cleaning, bike sat in a smokers room it reeks and has a film of nicotine on it. I would appreciate any advice and or constructive criticism. Found an old page from 1911 on Howie Cohen website which states Simmons hardware sold bikes badged Banner, Laclede, and "Westminster" that year, made me smile. Everything has come apart easily so far except removing front wheel. Inside of tank has a considerable amount of surface rust, has anyone here used a product called Rustmort? supposedly stops and stabilizes rust, inside of tank only of course. Plans are degrease, wash, dry, then maybe mineral oil on a soft cloth rubdown. Thoughts? Rick


----------



## rickyd

Cleaned the tank today in wd40 rust remover stopped earlier than I might have but I can go back in later if I choose to. Rick


----------



## rollfaster

Rick, just keep going with the wd40- 0000 steel wool. Looking good young man. Glad to see you working on this one.


----------



## mike j

Nice find ! Looks like you got the good rack too, amongst other things. I've used Rustmort for years, good product, though a little pricy. Good luck w/ it & keep scrubbin'.


----------



## rustjunkie

rustjunkie said:


> A little progress, had to get it on wheels: that's when they start talking...still looking for a fork:




Fall back, regroup


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## Robertriley

I never seen this tread before or it could be that I never owned a Colson before last week.  I still need to add the rack, attach the 2sp and fix the original seat.
Before and After Shots.


----------



## Robertriley




----------



## mike j

Very, very nice & a big welcome to the Show us your Colson projects thread. I have a feeling that you'll be back. Colson's are like potato chips, you can't just have one.


----------



## Robertriley

I have always wanted one in this paint/color scheme


----------



## mike j

I always liked that one too, I believe it's Luxlow's.


----------



## Robertriley

Fixed and added the original seat.  Plus added the rack


----------



## mike j

Chris, er Robert, what a beauty, you've got me jonesin' for another Colson. Picked up this handsome devil at Dudley, have another fender around here somewhere.


----------



## rickyd

"Westminster" Colson coming along good day here in the Ozarks.


----------



## fordmike65

Lookin' good there Rick


----------



## rollfaster

Coming along nicely, love this bike.


----------



## rickyd

fordmike65 said:


> Lookin' good there Rick



Crappy pics may need to clean lens.


----------



## mike j

Please clean, that bike needs photo's that do it justice.


----------



## tech549

I agree more photos ,what a great bike!!!


----------



## jd56

Not much to do to this survivor. 
Needs a decent set of GYEAR whitewalls. 






Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

Presently I have acquired 3.


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j

Way to go JD, looks like you need another boy's bike to even out the herd.


----------



## tech549

mike j said:


> Chris, er Robert, what a beauty, you've got me jonesin' for another Colson. Picked up this handsome devil at Dudley, have another fender around here somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 292067
> 
> View attachment 292068



 ya I saw ya sneeking thru the parking lot with that colson mike j


----------



## mike j

You got that right, when you've just grabbed a fresh ( or not so fresh) Colson, the only way to exit a swap, is to sneak. Just about four weeks till Copake,but who's  counting.


----------



## mike j

Having some fun with this 41 strip down model. I have a nice original 38, same straight frame, turkey wing chain guard, but I can't do anything to it. This one, have no qualms with going a little " off the reservation". Will probably add a 2 spd. kick back & electric front hub.


----------



## Boris

My newest '42 loopframe. These are before shots. Don't be too surprised if the after shots don't look a whole helluva lot better. I want to keep this one controlled crusty.


----------



## Neanderthal77

Neanderthal77 said:


> Here are my Firestone Flying Ace looptails.  The plan is to make one as complete as I can with the parts that are there.  Been delayed due to the neck being stuck in the fork.  Doesn't seem to be much original paint underneath the house paint on either one.  Always looking for the blister tank or drop stand.View attachment 207767View attachment 207768
> 
> The neck being stuck in the fork wasn't the worst of the problems with it.  It didn't take much to break the fork off at the bearing race.  I doubt it, but is there any hope of saving it?View attachment 211723




I just got the wheels yesterday, so i had to put it together at 10 last night.  Thank you everyone for the help finding parts.  Now what to do with the paint?


----------



## Neanderthal77

Neanderthal77 said:


> My Goodyear badged looptail has arrived.  So now I have to make two riders out of the three.  One question I have is did the Firestone and Goodyear have the same parts?  Wheels, pedals and seat?View attachment 208713View attachment 208714
> 
> Finally got it rolling.  Now I need a drop stand and better seat.  Also a tank if I can find one.View attachment 211722
> 
> View attachment 208713
> 
> View attachment 208714
> 
> View attachment 211722




An updated picture of the Goodyear.


----------



## mrg

Got a few more pieces for my 24 in. Colson Olympic 20 yr. project, a true loop tail, got the hard to find fenders today. thanks Bicycleface!


----------



## None

mike j said:


> Picked up this 35 Colson at StevieZ's grand opening. Got the tank & chain guard from other Caber's. I like the look of this one, believe it to be a very early Colson ballooner. Fenders are rain gutters, Flyer head badge. It'll be a fun winter project.
> 
> View attachment 252559



This is AWESOME.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tikicruiser

okozzy said:


> *1937 Tandem*
> 
> Working up the courage for my first {spray paint gun} job, got the paint, but dragging my feet on this one.
> 
> View attachment 109390
> 
> View attachment 109391



Common Oscar just pull the trigger and let her rip ! If you can "Pedal" frozen dough, surely you can paint a bike.


----------



## Robertriley

Here's a two day project.  Two days to strip and paint but then dropped it off to a friend to stripe it.


----------



## jd56

I some how convinced Dean to let me have her.
She is a beaut and a great addition to the snap collection.
I just read that there was a line of guys wanting her.
Sorry Mike and Dave.





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

Also was in dire need of a nice set of chrome dropcenters for this 39 Flyer I managed to convince Goldengreek let go of.
Managed to find a decent enough pair off one of my other bikes to borrow for the moment.




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j

'41 Goodyear Town & Country


----------



## jd56

My two newest projects...




Then I just  got this picked getting ready for shipping




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j

JD, I think the demand for turkey wing's just went up considerably.


----------



## mike j

Before & After. 1935 Colson w/ some liberties.


----------



## mike j

'53 Commander & clone.


----------



## Robertriley

Robertriley said:


> Here's a two day project.  Two days to strip and paint but then dropped it off to a friend to stripe it.  View attachment 324004 View attachment 324000 View attachment 324001 View attachment 324002 View attachment 324003



All done


----------



## Barto

Just stumbled across this thread....wow, love these and am interested in a prewar Snap Tank project bike.  I gotta get serious and sell off my overflow.  What should I reasonably expect to pay for a project bike that includes all of the hard parts (tank, guard, rack, crank, seat)?

Thx,
Bart


----------



## bikewhorder

There's a great deal on one on Ebay that ends soon! 1 hr, 40 minutes. Its the one locomotion has had listed here.  I'd provide a link but that would make it too easy


----------



## pedal_junky

'53 Imperial with Cushioneer fork. Needs a guard and reflector. Will be listing this one soon.


----------



## mike j

That's a beauty!


----------



## TwoSchwinns

Here's my '36 Colson build.
Wanted something to ride, so built a clunker hybrid. Added 8 speed Shimano rear hub, sealed bearing, vintage chain wheel (40 tooth) with vintage cranks, intage Sturmey-Archer front brake, Diacomp cable clips, Campy seat release, with my first ever paint job. Had to cold set (bend) the chain stays to accommodate the rear hub. The head badge, from an earlier model, makes it go faster I'm sure!
It's black with dk. green darts.


----------



## TwoSchwinns

Citizen Chain for some vintage parts,


----------



## TwoSchwinns

And here's the bike in the background, with my wife on her '58 Schwinn American all original paint and decals. Basket added.


----------



## Barebo

I just acquired this from a fellow a few miles from me. What amazes me is the quality of the components. Simple but so solidly built. I have it stripped and in primer, but have to wait till late March or April for a warm day to paint. 
I'm using all of the original bearings - cleaned up great, and repacked the Bendix coaster brake. I know it's not going to be a correct restoration, but I just want a neat old and dependable bike to cruise around on. Sonic Scout I believe - maybe more Evans than Colson??


----------



## pedal_junky

I've had this one for a while now, an ebay purchase, and finally got it where it needs to be. '39 Ludwig badged Colson. 

Here's how it arrived. 




Ebay photo.




I've seen plenty of these badges, but just a few attached to bikes. 



Added the missing Firefly. 



As it sits now.


----------



## Pedal pushers

jpromo said:


> Not quite as spectacular but I picked this one up from JOEL at MLC. She's all there.. sans the light of course. And I love her.



Beautiful


----------



## Pedal pushers

Wayne Adam said:


> *1947 Colson Scout*
> 
> I bought this lady at Trexlertown in 2011, and I haven't done a thing with her.
> She is parked in a hugh line of future projects. It is a '47 Colson Scout in original colors
> of lime green and black with the original Clipper guard and Delta Rocket Ray...................Wayne
> 
> View attachment 114606
> 
> View attachment 114607
> 
> View attachment 114608
> 
> View attachment 114609



 Lady
Colsons have the best tanks. This is a beautiful two tone....


----------



## Pedal pushers

coin1812 said:


> View attachment 234870
> 
> 1941 Colson made Goodyear double eagle drop stand blister tank in original paint
> 
> View attachment 234870



Fudging beautiful bike! Love that color.


----------



## Barebo

Looks like the Colsons are really getting some attention. I can't lie - pretty new to the vintage (pre - '60) bikes, and wasn't aware of them until I found mine. Sure would like to find a tank for my '57 Sonic Scout!!!


----------



## Scribble

My 1941 Colson Scout, just recently finished.


----------



## fordmike65

Scribble said:


> My 1941 Colson Scout, just recently finished.



I think it looks great as-is!


----------



## syclesavage

Scribble said:


> View attachment 415580
> My 1941 Colson Scout, just recently finished.



Very nice in deed


----------



## Scribble

fordmike65 said:


> I think it looks great as-is!





syclesavage said:


> Very nice in deed




Thanks guys, yep all I did was clean it with WD40 and repack all the bearings, then a light coat of boiled linseed oil. And fresh Quick-Bricks.


----------



## Barebo

The patina on that is dead perfect - it says "Classic" right out loud. It's a Beauty and gives me inspiration.


----------



## Barebo

Am I crazy to be doing a re-cover on this Troxel seat? There were 2 serious scuffs on both sides where the pan was showing, and it was covered in rust. My son will bead blast it for me, and I have a nice piece of leather picked out. The original covering was showing signs of deterioration, and I just felt it'd be better to do it up?


----------



## fatbike

Robertriley said:


> All doneView attachment 379975



Nice Imperial!


----------



## kirk thomas

I just picked this Colson project a 1941 Goodyear Double Eagle Clipper , It needs a rack and chainguard and a few other things but still mostly there.


----------



## Barto

Ok, so I have a prewar Ward Hawthorne with a fastback frame (please see my avatar)....what is the difference between my frame and the Colson Fastback?


----------



## fordmike65

There is no Colson fastback. Your bike is Snyder built. It would probably be best to start a thread about your bike seeking info on it


----------



## buickmike

Bought a bike laden with prewar Schwinn parts. Now to build with the leftovers....seat post repaired... secret hi-speed testing of all drive gear components...also building up last Schwinn frame I own..just to keep my priorities straight.  Any body got tanks? ?


----------



## fordmike65

Like I needed another Colson project


----------



## Krakatoa

fordmike65 said:


> Like I needed another Colson project




If you're gonna have another, that would be the ONE!

What a beauty!!!:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## oingo

Did this one about three years ago.  First two pics are as I bought it, the last two are the finished product.  I wanted something for cruise days that I wouldn't mind it getting a little scratched up.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Since it's cooled off for now and my back is better, this bike (Still in the box) will be on a workstand today.......


----------



## rustjunkie

rustjunkie said:


> A little progress, had to get it on wheels: that's when they start talking...still looking for a fork:





Here's how it sits today. A few revisions and a frame swap has brought us to JLB2.1


----------



## mfhemi1969

kirk thomas said:


> I just picked this Colson project a 1941 Goodyear Double Eagle Clipper , It needs a rack and chainguard and a few other things but still mostly there.View attachment 421345 View attachment 421346 View attachment 421347 View attachment 421348 View attachment 421349 View attachment 421350



Looks like a great project bike. Please send pic's as you go along. Would like to see it when finished.


----------



## Nickinator

just got this, already started disassembling it. Lets see if lightning can strike twice and I can save this ones paint too.

Nick.


----------



## mike j

Nice find Nick, Not to be a nay sayer, but, from this photo, bringing back much original paint may be a small miracle 
.


----------



## tripple3

Nickinator said:


> just got this, already started disassembling it. Lets see if lightning can strike twice and I can save this ones paint too.
> 
> Nick.



I'm glad you got that.
Link to discussion here http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-ad-for-the-colson.111290/#post-735397


----------



## burrolalb

Still needs a little work 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator

hard work but, getting it back


----------



## barracuda

Here's my project, a 1954 Firebird, though if I'm being honest it may be beyond my capabilities. And it may not be worth saving, considering the damage. It came with one wheel, the front, and the front axel is bent and stripped - it's six inches long and crucial to the working of the fork. The seat tube appears to have freezing damage and a very ugly weld holding the chain stays to the bottom bracket. I would part it out (not really), but there's not much to part without fixing it in the first place. I paid almost nothing for it, though, so any money spent ain't good money chasing bad, yet.


----------



## fordmike65

barracuda said:


> Here's my project, a 1954 Firebird, though if I'm being honest it may be beyond my capabilities. And it may not be worth saving, considering the damage. It came with one wheel, the front, and the front axel is bent and stripped - it's six inches long and crucial to the working of the fork. The seat tube appears to have freezing damage and a very ugly weld holding the chain stays to the bottom bracket. I would part it out, but there's not much to part without fixing it in the first place. I paid almost nothing for it, though, so any money spent ain't good money chasing bad, yet.
> 
> View attachment 475775
> 
> View attachment 475769



@Fltwd57


----------



## Boris

mike j said:


> Nice find Nick, Not to be a nay sayer, but, from this photo, bringing back much original paint may be a small miracle
> .




Nothing wrong with that. To me the crust is soooooo good on this one, if it were mine, I'd clean it, lube it, and post it in Fordmike's "Preserve the Crust" thread. The Clipper isn't my favorite style of Colson, but this bike is exciting (except for the pedals, of course).
.


----------



## rick whitehurst

My new dream bike as of today.


mrg said:


> Got a few more pieces for my 24 in. Colson Olympic 20 yr. project, a true loop tail, got the hard to find fenders today. thanks Bicycleface! View attachment 323936View attachment 323939View attachment 323945


----------



## jd56

Bare metal 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Old red repaint with scratches so I sanded it down some exposing some primer, some brown, now adding some rust...love these deep round fenders and they are very straight.


----------



## rick whitehurst

Colson framed rat. Still messing with different ideas on this one. Once I think I have this rat bike laid out in a way that appeals to me, I will begin paint and try to pull it together with paint, aging and pinstripes. No rechroming. It'll be a weird one. I kinda hate to do this to the 36 Colson, but I cannot afford to go original looking for stock parts for it at this time.... Maybe one day... They come apart again just as fast as they are put together. If one day by chance I stumble across fenders, chainguard, rack, and more... The rat will quickly disappear.


----------



## rustjunkie

So JLB started complaining on the hill, creaking out a cry for help with each pedal stroke. Checked the frame and the right chainstay had come loose from the bottom bracket shell. The left had been repaired already, so a buddy performed the surgery:





A little file work and some primer, ready for paint:


----------



## rustjunkie

Back on the road!


----------



## fordmike65

rustjunkie said:


> Back on the road!
> 
> View attachment 665683
> 
> View attachment 665677 View attachment 665678 View attachment 665679


----------



## Boris

Striking!


----------



## JimRoy

A Caber traded me this 1940 Colson for recovering a couple of seats.  I was glad to do it...  He also threw in some other parts.  Many of the parts are incorrect, but I'm happy with the frame, fork and crank  I've restored much worse. Jim


----------



## JimRoy

Is the spring original to that bike?


----------



## JimRoy

Two questions.  1) What can you tell me about the feather chain guards on Colson bikes?  Did they come on a particular year or model. The Colson experts tell me my snap tank was built in June 1940
2) Did Colson's come with springer forks like the one on Rick Whitehurst bike?  See his post above.


----------



## fordmike65

JimRoy said:


> Two questions.  1) What can you tell me about the feather chain guards on Colson bikes?  Did they come on a particular year or model. The Colson experts tell me my snap tank was built in June 1940
> 2) Did Colson's come with springer forks like the one on Rick Whitehurst bike?  See his post above.



That bike is a mix of parts, a custom "rat" build. I believe Colson first came out with a "cushioner" fork in'41 offered on their new looptail frames.


----------



## mike j

I believe that the last year of the feather chain guard was 1937, your bike should have a turkey wing. The "cushioner", Colson's version of the springer, was introduced in 1941 on their new loop tail frame model. Here is a photo that shows the proper guard for your bike & what the Colson cushioner looks like. Do not use this example for any other comparisons of correctness.


----------



## fordmike65

I believe the Colson feather guard was fazed out by 39, tho a couple lower models may have still come equipped with them.
https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/1939-colsons.2013/


----------



## fordmike65

Tho most 38's came with the new "turkey wing" or "eyebrow" guard, I have seen several originally equipped with the older feather guard.

Ladies 1939 24" still sporting the feather guard


----------



## fordmike65

Best thing to do is pick up  Scott's Colson book. An invaluable wealth of knowledge!
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302407249376


----------



## JimRoy

Thanks Mike. I will order the book. Now I need to find someone to trade my feather guard for a turkey wing guard. Thanks, Jim


----------



## JimRoy

What is the correct front stem for my 40 Colson snap tank?  The Caber that traded me the bike gave me a couple of different ones.


----------



## fordmike65

JimRoy said:


> View attachment 667728 What is the correct front stem for my 40 Colson snap tank?  The Caber that traded me the bike gave me a couple of different ones.



Pretty sure Colson had fazed out their own stem by then. Most likely yours came equipped with a WALD #3 reverse knuckle stem. I have one for sale if you're interested. I'll resend pics of those other items as soon as I get home.


----------



## JimRoy

Thanks


----------



## Sacket cycle works

I've been collecting these parts for about two years. All I'm missing now is a guard and front light.


----------



## Boris

Sacket cycle works said:


> View attachment 667806 View attachment 667805 View attachment 667801 View attachment 667802 View attachment 667803 I've been collecting these parts for about two years. All I'm missing now is a guard and front light.




Original headbadge? Just curious to know if a cushioner would have ever been badged "Flying Ace".


----------



## Sacket cycle works

Boris said:


> Original headbadge? Just curious to know if a cushioner would have ever been badged "Flying Ace".



Yes the badge is original, however, the fork is not. I have been trying to track down a bullnose frame or a clipper frame but I could never find one. I had two of these forks laying around so I used one on this.


----------



## JimRoy

A couple of more weeks and I should be riding my 1940. Still need a tank and rear rack. JimRoy


----------



## Jay81

My newly acquired Colson project


----------



## spokesman

Finally found a 1938 colson Frame and Fork  and Drop stand for my 1938 Colson Screw tank
Nice crusty rims with chrome loss but a cool G4  morrow Hub
need a rear Colson rack or a tube slat rack for a Colson Imperial

Sorry for the crappy background in the pics
No I didnt paint the fender braces haha


----------



## Jay81




----------



## 36Seiberling

My 42 Seiberling Road King


----------



## catfish

Going to build something with this rack.


----------



## mike j

Nice starting point.


----------



## tryder

The back looks great.  The white trim obviously does not like goof-off.  My friend said I did not apply it correctly.  I am pretty sure I can match the og  paint/patina on the frame.  The stencils and black pinstripes will be a challenge.  I am looking forward to this.  



 

I am going to try to get to the fenders today.  I hope they come out at least as good.  Hopefully better.


----------



## bikecrazy

My barn sale Colson is finally on the road after I added a few missing parts


----------



## tryder

Paint on the inside of the tank looks awesome:


----------



## Bozman

Now the proud owner of a 1936-38 Colson "Red Ring" Rear Steer Tandem. I was told it was a 1938 but fellow Cabers think its more like a 36 or 37. I tend to agree with them.
The bike has good bones as they say.
Lots of paint to be stripped off. 
Front wheel is not a drop step like the rear so it is probably a replacement rim. Luckily I have a few drop step rims in stock.
Seats are later models so I'll eventually look for the correct ones.
Pedals are a mixed lot of pre and post war models so I'll be replacing them.
Tires are dry rotted so they'll be replaced also.
Your basic head to toe restoration.
Handle bars, grips and stems are later also so I'll be replacing them also.


----------



## JimRoy

1940 Colson barn find. It took 4 months from start to finish and I had to replace many parts. Let me know if you have any questions. Thanks, Jim


----------



## Kickstand3

41 bullnose 

Scott M and my good friend Mark brought it down to Texas last summer for me . I bought on the Cabe Complete repaint , very slow process 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Boris

Just finished piecing this one together as best I could using the spare parts I had on hand, and I've made my decision on how I'd like to proceed. Which means that I'm looking for an original paint 26" postwar girls frame, fork, and fenders to match the forest green, chartreuse and white on tank, chainguard and rack. Looking for parts to be in very good condition. I think the correct fenders would be deep and non-peaked, as the top rear fender brace should run fairly parallel to the brace on the rack. Also looking for same 52 tooth chainring as appears in attached photo on the right, which I think would be more correct to this bike. Trying to make a big sister to the 24'' that I have in bottom photo.


----------



## Kickstand3

Wow very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheeler

This is how I rode (alot!) my barn find formerly house painted Colson the last two years.
 I sold the Bee Hive I put on and have a 24" Evans fork as a placeholder until I get around to straightening the original fork shortly.
I'd like to find a proper badge, guard and tank someday to get her a little closer to rightness.
 Unfortunately the cars are not mine.



This bike is one of 3 bares in line for a color coat when climate allows, I like the 7 speed but another tire swap is on the list.


----------



## tryder

Super Glad I took the red paint off the chain guard and fenders:



 

The colors on this bicycle must have been amazing when new:


----------



## Boris

Bought this one for the headbadge and chainguard. After looking at it long and hard, I decided it might just be OK after I get the house paint off and an OA bath, after all, a guy can't have too many prewar loop frame Colsons. White rims look like they're going to clean up a million times better. I've gotten the bike pretty much apart except for the fork and stem which are proving to be quite the challenge. And there was no hope for the pedals, seat, spokes, hubs and chain. This is probably the most rust-fused bike I've ever come up against. Hope to make this one a stripped down crusty rider. I could use a crusty left truss rod and truss rod crusty bracket If someone has a spare. Will post photos along the way, but this bike isn't a priority, so it may be a while.


----------



## vincev

catfish said:


> Going to build something with this rack. View attachment 700671 View attachment 700672 View attachment 700673 View attachment 700674



I bought an old wood wheeled bike years ago and the sellers  grandfather had  one of these in the garage and gave it too me.


----------



## fordmike65

Boris said:


> Bought this one for the headbadge and chainguard. After looking at it long and hard, I decided it might just be OK after I get the house paint off and an OA bath, after all, a guy can't have too many prewar loop frame Colsons. White rims look like they're going to clean up a million times better. I've gotten the bike pretty much apart except for the fork and stem which are proving to be quite the challenge. And there was no hope for the pedals, seat, spokes, hubs and chain. This is probably the most rust-fused bike I've ever come up against. Hope to make this one a stripped down crusty rider. I could use a crusty left truss rod and truss rod crusty bracket If someone has a spare. Will post photos along the way, but this bike isn't a priority, so it may be a while.
> View attachment 800628 View attachment 800629



Gimme my guard back


----------



## fordmike65

vincev said:


> I bought an old wood wheeled bike years ago and the sellers  grandfather had  one of these in the garage and gave it too me.



Still got it Vince?


----------



## vincev

fordmike65 said:


> Still got it Vince?



yup,with the mounting bracket.I did fabricate another mounting bracket and its on my Colson rear steer....


----------



## fordmike65

vincev said:


> yup,with the mounting bracket.I did fabricate another mounting bracket and its on my Colson rear steer....


----------



## vincev

fordmike65 said:


>



Still have original bracket.Didnt lose it.lol didnt alter the rack at all.


----------



## Boris

Vince must have been doing something right, I sold him one of those chainguards. Of course, that was years ago, before I realized what a jerk he was.


----------



## vincev

Boris said:


> Vince must have been doing something right, I sold him one of those chainguards. Of course, that was years ago, before I realized what a jerk he was.



And you continue aggravating me .If I would have known what a pain in the arse you are I would have paid double on E Bay.


----------



## SKPC




----------



## Kickstand3

Kickstand3 said:


> 41 bullnose
> 
> Scott M and my good friend Mark brought it down to Texas last summer for me . I bought on the Cabe Complete repaint , very slow process View attachment 729000View attachment 729001
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jchicago

Ready for a bath later this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Moe

This is my project Colson clipper. Still looking for correct chainguard. enjoy. Big Moe


----------



## jimbo53

Started with a tired 36 girls Colson. Has a cool dark brown rusty, stippled surface EVERYWHERE (frame, fenders, crank, chainwheel, rims)! WD40 and xxxx steel wool followed by boiled linseed oil took care of that.
Got a convertible tank from Jim Harrison at TRM to muscle her up a bit. Seat, bars, stem, chainguard and reflector we’re laying around or sourced on CABE/eBay. Fat Franks brown&whites look pretty sharp! Final fitting of the tank and  adding TRM light kit, sorting out rear hub and should call it a day.


----------



## JRE

St.Peter said:


> *My Colson*
> 
> My Project. I believe its a 49
> 
> View attachment 179279
> 
> View attachment 179280
> 
> View attachment 179281
> 
> View attachment 179282
> 
> View attachment 179283
> 
> View attachment 179284
> 
> View attachment 179285
> 
> View attachment 179286
> 
> View attachment 179287



I'm buying this from Brian in about a week.


----------



## jimbo53

jimbo53 said:


> Started with a tired 36 girls Colson. Has a cool dark brown rusty, stippled surface EVERYWHERE (frame, fenders, crank, chainwheel, rims)! WD40 and xxxx steel wool followed by boiled linseed oil took care of that.
> Got a convertible tank from Jim Harrison at TRM to muscle her up a bit. Seat, bars, stem, chainguard and reflector we’re laying around or sourced on CABE/eBay. Fat Franks brown&whites look pretty sharp! Final fitting of the tank and  adding TRM light kit, sorting out rear hub and should call it a day.
> 
> View attachment 808862
> 
> View attachment 808863
> 
> View attachment 808864





Here is the pretty much finished bike. Waiting for a part for the ND coaster brake before road testing.
Light kit from TRM IS EXCELLENT! Also added a horn.
Painted tank to match patina


----------



## JRE

Went and picked my Colson up today from Brian. Anybody know what year it might be. Serial number is 0L6626


----------



## JRE

Found out mines a 1950 Colson Special.


----------



## jchicago

1939 Snap Tank is back on the street again.


----------



## fordmike65

'37 straightbar waiting its turn...


----------



## tryder

fordmike65 said:


> '37 staightbar waiting its turn...
> View attachment 973923
> View attachment 973924



LWB?


----------



## fordmike65

tryder said:


> LWB?



Yessir. Those are the only Colsons I collect.


----------



## whizzer kid

Loop tail klunker .  My first loop tail. It is approx a 1950.  I’ve been lucky so far had wheels and forks were cheap.  Only need vtg gold goose neck & bars to finsh.  Tempted to replace the rear wheel to a Nos morrow hun I have .  Keep it simple and clean!! These frames have a great lines !!!


----------



## fordmike65

This '35 Aristocrat is my newest Colson project. It's a ways from being done, but I do have a lead on a set of correct fenders. I'm still on the lookout for a correct fork.


----------



## fordmike65

I guess I should update my ongoing '36 Motorbike project. It still needs work, but it's getting closer & closer every couple years or so.

The evolution from "as-found" to current-day:




Parts from the pile slapped on that same evening




Aluminum Shelby fender placeholders.




Correct optional deep chrome fenders and chrome chassis Troxel.


----------



## Fat Willy

My "projects"... 35 Rover, 40 Sieberling badged w/ original Sieberling tires, 41 Nonpareil The Texan badged and 38 with a snap tank.


----------



## JLF

Here is a Colson pulled from the generations deep family barn this summer.

A member thought the serial number dates it to March 1942. My Colson book shows up to 1941 before they started building things for the war effort. Perhaps put together from parts late?

My wife’s uncle bought it from a neighboring farm in 1947, and rode it until stored away in 1951.  Took it for its first ride in 69 years this week.

It’s a work in progress.  Hubs rebuilt by @greenephantom

Rides great!  It ‘feels’ faster than my other vintage bikes.


----------



## Sarg1969

l need some parts for this one.


----------



## srfndoc

Here is my 1936 Colson LWB straight bar project/rustoration.  I took it out on its maiden voyage this Sunday and it performed well (Orange Circle Ride).  Still on the hunt for some parts but its come a long way.  Rebuilt the hubs (lots of defective parts in the rear hub replaced), re-laced/trued the rims (original rims to the bike including Colson specific hourglass front hub) and gathered the missing parts to make it a functional bike.  Props to @fordmike65 for guidance on correct parts and encouragement.  

What I started with:









Still on the hunt for OG paint 36 fenders but love the bike and finally getting to enjoy it.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

srfndoc said:


> Here is my 1936 Colson LWB straight bar project/rustoration.  I took it out on its maiden voyage this Sunday and it performed well (Orange Circle Ride).  Still on the hunt for some parts but its come a long way.  Rebuilt the hubs (lots of defective parts in the rear hub replaced), re-laced/trued the rims (original rims to the bike including Colson specific hourglass front hub) and gathered the missing parts to make it a functional bike.  Props to @fordmike65 for guidance on correct parts and encouragement.
> 
> What I started with:
> View attachment 1266631
> 
> 
> View attachment 1266630
> 
> Still on the hunt for OG paint 36 fenders but love the bike and finally getting to enjoy it.



Looks great.....Good luck on the fenders. They are out there, I found a front fender for mine....
What parts are you looking for?


----------



## srfndoc

WetDogGraphix said:


> Looks great.....Good luck on the fenders. They are out there, I found a front fender for mine....
> What parts are you looking for?



OG paint fenders are the main thing.  I've got the correct chainguard just haven't mounted it yet.  A correct rack for it would be a bonus.


----------



## fordmike65

srfndoc said:


> OG paint fenders are the main thing.  I've got the correct chainguard just haven't mounted it yet.  A correct rack for it would be a bonus.



What carrier are you looking for? As far as I've seen, only the deluxe tanked models came with carriers...36 or 37.


----------



## srfndoc

The McCauley luggage carrier is shown in the standard accessory group.  Kind of what I was shooting for (minus the tank


----------



## fordmike65

Ah...that's an easy one. Just a prewar Mc Cauley adjustable 9-hole carrier. Pretty common.


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## srfndoc

fordmike65 said:


> Ah...that's an easy one. Just a prewar Mc Cauley adjustable 9-hole carrier. Pretty common.
> 
> View attachment 1266943




That's the one.  Another item on the hunt down list.

Thanks


----------



## mrg

54 Evans Colson Firebird | Project Rides
					

Well this one has been a learning exp. and finally got it together enough for pics. This bike has a lot of one off things, first was the springer ( a lot of different versions ) with around 20 pieces just in the lower pivoting dogbones that just came in in a bag unassembled. had to find some...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Dan Houston

This one doesn't fit the Colson mold, but it says right on the chainguard: "Especially Built for Colson by Claud Butler of London, England."  It's a 1953 frame with a 1953 Sturmey-Archer AW hub. All I can guess is that Colson imported these to fill out the product range a bit, maybe.  Just finishing what amounts to a conservation project on it - de-rusted, linseed oil as a protectant, rebuilt and replaced component as needed.  Rode it today and was pleased!


----------



## srfndoc

Finally got the chainguard prepped and mounted and added some noisy accessories:


----------



## Lynn43506

can anyone help me decipher this Colson date code?


----------



## srfndoc

June of 1937.


----------



## fordmike65

srfndoc said:


> June of 1937.


----------



## srfndoc

LOL... I guess that's what I get for guessing.


----------



## fordmike65

Lynn43506 said:


> can anyone help me decipher this Colson date code?
> 
> View attachment 1280343
> 
> View attachment 1280344



I'd say most likely a '41


----------



## Vintagebikenut

srfndoc said:


> June of 1937.




It looks like I 7 too me September "37" .


----------



## srfndoc

fordmike65 said:


> I'd say most likely a '41



What year did Colson switch to forward facing dropouts, thought it was 41?  I was just going off the two digit code (7F) but there were other clues there (like the non-skiptooth crankset) that should have made me think twice.  Still learning...


----------



## Vintagebikenut

My Bad!!! Should have payed more attention to frame designLooptail.


----------



## tryder

srfndoc said:


> June of 1937.



Are you sure?
I am under the impression that rear facing drop out loop tails were available in 1940 & 1941.


----------



## tryder

srfndoc said:


> LOL... I guess that's what I get for guessing.



Guessing?  I can't believe it.


----------



## fordmike65

srfndoc said:


> What year did Colson switch to forward facing dropouts, thought it was 41?  I was just going off the two digit code (7F) but there were other clues there (like the non-skiptooth crankset) that should have made me think twice.  Still learning...



1/2" pitch Colsons started showing up in '40 (I believe), about the time the 26" looptail frame was introduced. When Colson began manufacturing bikes again in '49, the first bikes still had rearward-facing forkends, then switched over to forward-facing dropouts.


----------



## fatbike

Serial numbers gets weird after around 41. I’m a bit rusty after 41. It does have 40-41 characteristics with  rear facing drops 1/2 chain ring. 







fordmike65 said:


> I'd say most likely a '41


----------



## fatbike

fatbike said:


> Serial numbers gets weird after around 41. I’m a bit rusty after 41. It does have 40-41 characteristics with  rear facing drops 1/2 chain ring.



A girls 49 I believe it was, I haven’t had this in over 10 yrs. postwar drop out but very close to a early 40s in ways. The Clipper guard with blister tank, 1/2 inch chainring, and top loader delta torpedo; boys had the same parts.


----------



## catfish

Going to try and build something around this.


----------



## mrg

Not sure if anybody has totally figured out the Colson ser. #'s but a F at the other end usually means Firestone, don't think they made that style frame in 37 and forward facing dropouts didn't show up on Colson's till a couple years after the war. As far as skiptooth they used both but all higher end 40's ( Clipper, Bullnose etc. ) had 1/2 inch, a lot of the non tank models still had 1 inch.


----------



## fatbike

Sweet. The bike that that stem needs is about as rare as the stem itself. I use to have six of of them, and four bikes were accounted for 3 Imperials 38, 39 and 41 two were grill tanks and a 37, a 37 Commander, 5 sets of Colson gothic guards, 7 slat racks. Sorry I can’t help you now, all gone.  . 







catfish said:


> Going to try and build something around this.
> 
> View attachment 1280594



The bike that needs that is about as rare as the stem itself. 







catfish said:


> Going to try and build something around this.
> 
> View attachment 1280594


----------



## srfndoc

I'll bite... what bike did it come on?


----------



## fatbike

srfndoc said:


> I'll bite... what bike did it come on?



If you’re referring to me and not carfish, if I remember right these three stems were picked up for projects I had. The others were on a Commander and two Imperials.  Bragging a little in a modest way. Ot was some way cool stuff and it all found appropriate homes.


----------



## srfndoc

fatbike said:


> If you’re referring to me and not carfish, if I remember right these three stems were picked up for projects I had. The others were on a Commander and two Imperials.  Bragging a little in a modest way. Ot was some way cool stuff and it all found appropriate homes.



Cool.  Just wasn't sure what model came with that stem.


----------



## mrg

A few DELUXE models!


----------



## fatbike

Commanders and Imperials, and the tankless 1937 double bar and it had aluminum fenders and a long stem, I do not believe a rack came with that model; I had that frame and guards for it the same time my 37 Commander and Imperial were in my possession; I wanted all to be built and sitting next to each other. I added a stem to my 39 Imperial, wasn’t necessarily offered but it was used in 39 on the 39 Commander that I doesn’t exist in circulation in the hobby, not a real one. 







srfndoc said:


> Cool.  Just wasn't sure what model came with that stem.


----------



## fatbike

A bitchen bike, never had the privilege of owning one, almost. Now I simply could not afford one. 







mrg said:


> A few DELUXE models!                                                                                                                                                                              View attachment 1280676


----------



## fordmike65

srfndoc said:


> I'll bite... what bike did it come on?


----------



## fatbike

You need a blue face clipper speedo. 







fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1280679
> View attachment 1280680
> View attachment 1280681


----------



## fordmike65

fatbike said:


> You need a blue face clipper speedo.



It is! Just faded. I have a couple others if this isn't to your liking


----------



## fatbike

Always teasing  







fordmike65 said:


> It is! Just faded. I have a couple others if this isn't to your liking


----------



## srfndoc

My Colson updated with a McCauley rack and my other set of fenders after stripping them back to original paint. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob

srfndoc said:


> My Colson updated with a McCauley rack and my other set of fenders after stripping them back to original paint.
> 
> View attachment 1284628
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow. I've never seen a McCauley 9 hole rack with "rat trap?" springs. How very cool.


----------



## srfndoc

Balloonoob said:


> Wow. I've never seen a McCauley 9 hole rack with "rat trap?" springs. How very cool.



Yeah, I was stoked to get it.  It's in really nice condition as well, matches the patina of my bike and has the original reflector.  @fordmike65 mentioned it was an accessory rack made by McCauley although not shown in the Colson catalogue (they show a standard McCauley rack).  Since my Colson is badged as a Delmar from Simmons Hardware Co. I think its entirely possible they could have offered it this way.  Either way I love it.


----------



## srfndoc

My Colson project update:  OG paint 36 Deep fenders and matching chainguard


----------



## srfndoc

Another Colson project of mine, Christmas present for one of my daughters.  Just finished up the preservation:

1936 Colson Vogue:

-Blew apart the bike and cleaned up/polished all the painted parts
-Rebuilt the date matched F4 Morrow rear hub (thanks @Gordon for the bearings)
-Replaced some worn BB cups (thanks @fordmike65 )
-Purchased missing Seat (thanks @lgrinnings ) 
-Added OG Basket from another 36 Colson Vogue
-New Royal Chain cream/black tires from John



Also recently added the missing Delta Front Loader to my 36 Straight Bar:


----------



## Balloonoob

srfndoc said:


> Another Colson project of mine, Christmas present for one of my daughters.  Just finished up the preservation:
> 
> 1936 Colson Vogue:
> 
> -Blew apart the bike and cleaned up/polished all the painted parts
> -Rebuilt the date matched F4 Morrow rear hub (thanks @Gordon for the bearings)
> -Replaced some worn BB cups (thanks @fordmike65 )
> -Purchased missing Seat (thanks @lgrinnings )
> -Added OG Basket from another 36 Colson Vogue
> -New Royal Chain cream/black tires from John
> 
> View attachment 1322908View attachment 1322912
> 
> Also recently added the missing Delta Front Loader to my 36 Straight Bar:
> 
> View attachment 1322911View attachment 1322913



Very cool! Those look great!


----------



## srfndoc

Latest Colson project - 36 Colson Lwb double bar.  Not complete yet but coming together.


----------



## Pondo

Here's one I found on Craigslist last year.  I know it's prewar but I don't know what year or model.  Anyone have any guesses?  As far as I can make out the frame number is 48420.  I can't make out the smaller number underneath it.  The guy I bought it from said most of it was correct for the frame but some of the parts I know are probably not.  It has a Morrow rear hub.  All the finishes are pretty nice.  He was powder coating everything Caltrans orange which looks kind of cool.  There is a stem broken off in the forks which I will try to remove at some point.  I put the BMX stem in over it just so I could ride it a little.  I know he sourced the chain guard and fenders separately and I don't know if they go with this frame.  Pics of fenders are before and after Oxalic bath. 

This is a great thread with lots of great bikes!


----------



## Kickstand3

Here’s My 37 I keep at my girlfriends


----------



## srfndoc

Built a new wheel set for the Colson lwb straight bar.  Johns Royal Chains, NOS chrome drop centers, NOS Torrington spokes with black nipples, Colson specific hourglass hub up front and a 2 speed SA Duomatic in the rear using an Ichibike 11T cog.  Gives me slightly less than 1:1 in first gear and a nice overdrive in 2nd.  So far pretty stoked with the setup.


----------



## brwstrmgmt




----------



## bicycle larry

got the Colson snap tank , back to getter and rideing


----------



## srfndoc

Swapped rims for a set of OG paint pinstriped drop center rims and 37 fork/trussrods combo with waterfall badge.


----------



## srfndoc

Time to update my 36 Colson LWB straight bar progress.  Santa came early this year and brought me a beautifully matched missing piece:


----------



## ian

Here's my first Colson. 1935 motobike.


----------



## ian

Here's number 2. 1928 Colson Flyer motobike. No before pics........


----------



## tanksalot

I built this Colson last Summer it was a bucket of parts when I bought it. . It’s all original except for some paint and It’s a 3 speed now.


----------



## Just Jeff

Just got this one this week. 1936 is what I was told.

Missing just a few parts. I do have a set of triple drop rims for it though


----------



## Shawn Michael

Here is my little 20" double bar juvenile model, possibly 1940. I found a saddle and some grips. The tires are rock hard and unsalvageabl, so now to find some 20" balloon tires.


----------



## rustjunkie

bikeless right now, working a bit at a time to get one on the road. mudguards arrived today thanks to @cr250mark 😎


----------



## ian

rustjunkie said:


> bikeless right now, working a bit at a time to get one on the road. mudguards arrived today thanks to @cr250mark 😎
> 
> View attachment 1638697



Bikeless? That's just wrong 😕.
Glad to see another nice Colson on the way back to being ridden, and loved!


----------



## Kickstand3

.


----------



## sarmisluters

I like to start small, next step is getting a headset nut.


----------



## ian

Kickstand3 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1653722
> 
> View attachment 1653723



Looks familiar. What year are ya guessing? Did ya find a serial number?


----------



## Just Jeff

Decided to assemble my project Colson. Still need a couple parts, but not bad for what was laying about


----------



## rustjunkie

took an hour off this afternoon to move this rider along a bit...need a bike daggumit!
not sure i'll stick with the campy: chainguard won't fit.
still some time, need to get a chain, and would love to find some cross-brace straight-backs with no plating left on them....


----------



## FICHT 150

Not much of a project anymore. 1941 Scout. I put an 11 tooth sprocket on this summer, but, think I will go back to the 10 tooth. Gotta say an AW three speed hub would make a ton of sense for longer rides.
I originally was going to restore it to the Nth degree, but, have decided I like it better with the black paint that went on back in the day. It was originally maroon.

Ted


----------



## tjkajecj

Received the final parts for my latest 1941 Colson Snap Tank project.... mocked up the parts... now the tedious portion starts.


----------



## FICHT 150

tjkajecj said:


> Received the final parts for my latest 1941 Colson Snap Tank project.... mocked up the parts... now the tedious portion starts.
> 
> View attachment 1694059



Doesn’t look tedious to me...looks nice!

Ted


----------



## oskisan

Colson Hi Low


----------



## Just Jeff

Last few parts are now on my Colson. Time to ride


----------



## ian

Just Jeff said:


> Last few parts are now on my Colson. Time to ride
> 
> View attachment 1698517



Nice!! Tell us more about how the ride went.


----------



## piercer_99

Picked this guy up in East Texas this morning.   No idea why the headbadge is upside down.  Saddle wasn't on it, this is a placeholder. 
The custom paint job is something else.


----------



## ian

piercer_99 said:


> Picked this guy up in East Texas this morning.   No idea why the headbadge is upside down.  Saddle wasn't on it, this is a placeholder.
> The custom paint job is something else.
> View attachment 1716217
> 
> View attachment 1716218



Nice! Where ya going with this one?


----------



## piercer_99

ian said:


> Nice! Where ya going with this one?



tires to start, then who knows.

I was kind of shocked at how complete it is, the chain isn't even frozen up.  The Goodyear All Weather tires are toast though, the only thing they are gripping is the rim.


----------



## piercer_99

So I guess this is probably from the late 30's, don't really know. 

I put a set of tires on it today, including tubes and rim strips, which had decomposed in the old tires - which were as hard as wood and no fun to remove. The rims are in really great shape, just a little surface rust inside. True and round, no hops.

Serviced the front hub, the Morrow coaster needs some attention, however I hate working on Morrow's. Lubed the chain, it rides nicely amazingly enough.  Not sure if I will keep it, hesitant to deal with removing the custom brush paint job.


----------



## piercer_99

Best I can get of the serial number without some excavation.


----------



## fordmike65

Check the bottom bracket for a date code stamp


----------



## piercer_99

fordmike65 said:


> Check the bottom bracket for a date code stamp



The L 7 above the 87617 ?


----------



## fordmike65

piercer_99 said:


> The L 7 above the 87617 ?



Dec '37


----------



## piercer_99

fordmike65 said:


> Dec '37



thank you


----------



## piercer_99

Correction on the serial number. 

8761E


----------



## Eddie_Boy

For some reason, bike projects keep coming.  Back during the Rolling Relics SF Ride earlier this year in July, I was digging @fordmike’s preserved condition Colson DB LWB. Riding our ’36 what Schwinn called the DcurvedBR, it was cool to see our bikes together, uncannily similar. Fast forward over 3 weeks ago, Mike contacts me on a lead for a Colson DB. Being black and cream, it didn’t take long for me to decide I was interested.  This is my first Colson bike.

Less than 2 weeks to get her ready, the goal is to take this old girl to CycloneCoaster’s November ride featuring the “Double Bar” bikes along with our Schwinn version.


----------



## ian

'39 Colson project. Next in line for some TLC.


----------



## ian

ian said:


> '39 Colson project. Next in line for some TLC.
> 
> View attachment 1718886



Progress....


----------



## Eddie_Boy

Well between re-roofing our 1930s 2 car detached garage, not yet done waiting for metal trim, and working on this Colson in the evenings in preparation for this weekend’s CycloneCoaster ride, she’s close to being ready. She didn’t come with drop stand, saddle, bars, missing badge, and front fender light, so one by one I eventually got all the parts I needed.

*Forks straightened*

After removing all the reflective tapes on the fork and fenders, I noticed the fork blades were not aligned. Took it to a local bike shop that I visit often, selling vintage and new bikes, but they don’t straighten forks. Then just down the road from our home, a shop that’s been around a long time selling mostly new bikes, they said that they would give it a go, but because it’s old, no guarantee. I just told them to do the best they can; it’s not perfect, but it’s a lot better than before.





















*Frame repairs*

The seller had informed me beforehand of evidence of repairs at the BB, but decided let’s just go for it anyway; it was a good deal for an original paint, almost complete prewar double bar Colson. Plus I love the black and cream color combo. Looks like the repair was done a long time ago, and most importantly, the frame seems very straight.

*Removing paint*

Removed the silver paint from the drop stand and crank. The results, a super nice Colson drop stand, and I like the patina on the cranks.

















*Colson Badge*

Because it was missing a badge, I bought the Packard badge that Mike advised me to get. It was super nice of Ed to include a secondary Colson badge. I placed the Packard badge on first, but then closer inspection, I can barely see the outline of the original badge, and it happened to be the second badge included. Perfect.









*Front Torpedo light*

Trying to get her done and complete, I was going to use this 3 rib torpedo light that I got from Jim @JAF/CO last year and have a good friend/Caber from Texas give it an aged look, but being a ’36, didn’t think they came with a 3 rib. I have an original front load torpedo that I thought of first, but it has the single large stud, and the fenders for this Colson has a 2 stud front loader light. I would have had to drill another hole. I was close to doing that, again so I can have a fender light for the Cyclone ride. Then Todd @srfndoc was selling a cool old sweaty front loader recently. I inquired, and he gave me a super deal on the light, I mean a really good deal. It’s awesome when one member helps out another and returns the favor. Thanks Todd; appreciate you. This light works well on our Colson.









*Trusses or no Trusses*

I wanted trusses for this bike. Why? Because I just think the bike looks better with them then without. Was going to acquire a ladies trusses from a Shelby from a friend/Caber in Oregon, but didn’t come with the Mickey Mouse headset bracket, and I would have to cut it down and re-thread. Did a couple of wanted ads out there, but no response. I was tempted to get beater bike at a swap just to get the trusses, but then decided not to; it was also a Shelby. Then I see this fork and truss on eBay, advertised as a Hawthorn fork. The fork and truss rod bracket is similar to what is on our ’37 Rollfast. The difference are the trusses, which were similar in style to other makes including Colson. So I went for it knowing that I was only going to use the Mickey Mouse headset bracket and the trusses. And like the prewar Schwinn DX bikes, (I have one) that particular model doesn’t use truss rod brackets or truss arms on the fork. So I thought, “Why not do the same here with this Colson.” And that’s what I did. Not quite the same, but close, as what a ’36 Colson trusses would look, which is tighter to the headset and fork, but no doubt a similar style. Plus looks better with them IMO. I’ll still keep an eye out for correct ’36 Colson trusses, but for now, this works. I like the way it came out.

















*Original triple drop center wheels*

Wheelset came with New Departure rear and Colson front hub. Broke down the rear hub, and looks like the guts are in really good shape, races, bearings, and cones. If the internals were not, I would have broken it down and put in an overhauled Morrow hub. Front hub could use new cones though, but in the meantime, just replaced the bearings.

Mr Gary Quail came up and spent some time in Auburn and here in Sacramento. After I had cleaned up both hubs, he took care of trueing up the triple drop centers. It’s been a long time since he had done one of these wheels before. Didn’t matter, he’s good at what he does, and the wheels turned out great. Removed a couple of spokes so that he can use his brute strength to remove a flat spot. I love the patina on these wheels.

















*Chainguard *

After consulting with Mr. Colson himself, I was talking with Mike and more than likely this old girl didn’t come with a chain guard. But you know me. Like our ’36 Schwinn DcurvedBR with her flat braced narrow fenders, probably didn’t come with a chain guard. I put one on anyway. I decided to do the same with this Colson with flat braced narrow fenders. At Jim’s @JAF/CO meet last month, I bought a couple of prewar chain guards, a very straight and crusty ’35-’36 Schwinn hockey stick, and this one for the Colson, similar style but with the holes. Nice and sweaty, and best of all, hardware intact and super straight. Thank you Jim for selling this to me.


----------



## Eddie_Boy

Maxed out on number of attachments, continuing....

*Troxel long spring saddle*

Fortunate to find a long spring saddle online. This seat is in pretty decent shape too and will work well on our Colson. When I sent a picture to Mike, he informed me that the chassis was flipped. I wonder why all this time, something didn’t seem right with the seat. Well after correcting, looks so much better. Killer seat.













@fordmike65 said, "Chassis is flipped."




Corrected

*She's all done*

The excitement finally comes when you take the bike out for the first time after putting her all together, plus this is my first prewar Colson. Many to thank on this old girl.  First goes out to Mike @fordmike65. Mike gave me the heads up on this bike, a prewar Colson DB in black and cream. Thank you brother.  The game changer was @my560sec. If it wasn’t for Ed, I wouldn’t have gotten this bike, and plus he provided many of the parts needed to complete this old Colson. The two badges, the Colson drop stand, which I had to have plus the clip, 28” wide Torrington bars, and Carlisle Lightning Dart BW. Torrington 8 pedals Ed also provided, but I ended up using another set instead. Thank you Ed for all your help on getting this bike to me. Thanks Jim @JAF/CO for the chain guard too.  Also thanks goes out to Gary Quail taking the time to true up the wheels for me.  And one last item to complete the bike. . Thank you Todd @srfndoc for the deal on the Torpedo front loader fender light. It’s perfect for this bike. With the mechanicals gone through, new bearings, this Colson rides outstanding. I really dig the way she turned out.

Thanks again for letting me share this here on the CABE.


----------



## srfndoc

Glad the light worked out, matched the bike perfectly.


----------



## ian

Eddie_Boy said:


> Maxed out on number of attachments, continuing....
> 
> *Troxel long spring saddle*
> 
> Fortunate to find a long spring saddle online. This seat is in pretty decent shape too and will work well on our Colson. When I sent a picture to Mike, he informed me that the chassis was flipped. I wonder why all this time, something didn’t seem right with the seat. Well after correcting, looks so much better. Killer seat.
> 
> View attachment 1724871
> 
> View attachment 1724872
> 
> View attachment 1724873
> @fordmike65 said, "Chassis is flipped."
> 
> View attachment 1724874
> Corrected
> 
> *She's all done*
> 
> The excitement finally comes when you take the bike out for the first time after putting her all together, plus this is my first prewar Colson. Many to thank on this old girl.  First goes out to Mike @fordmike65. Mike gave me the heads up on this bike, a prewar Colson DB in black and cream. Thank you brother.  The game changer was @my560sec. If it wasn’t for Ed, I wouldn’t have gotten this bike, and plus he provided many of the parts needed to complete this old Colson. The two badges, the Colson drop stand, which I had to have plus the clip, 28” wide Torrington bars, and Carlisle Lightning Dart BW. Torrington 8 pedals Ed also provided, but I ended up using another set instead. Thank you Ed for all your help on getting this bike to me. Thanks Jim @JAF/CO for the chain guard too.  Also thanks goes out to Gary Quail taking the time to true up the wheels for me.  And one last item to complete the bike. . Thank you Todd @srfndoc for the deal on the Torpedo front loader fender light. It’s perfect for this bike. With the mechanicals gone through, new bearings, this Colson rides outstanding. I really dig the way she turned out.
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share this here on the CABE.
> 
> View attachment 1724876
> 
> View attachment 1724877
> 
> View attachment 1724878



A fine Caber Colson Collaboration.


----------



## fordmike65

Eddie_Boy said:


> Maxed out on number of attachments, continuing....
> 
> *Troxel long spring saddle*
> 
> Fortunate to find a long spring saddle online. This seat is in pretty decent shape too and will work well on our Colson. When I sent a picture to Mike, he informed me that the chassis was flipped. I wonder why all this time, something didn’t seem right with the seat. Well after correcting, looks so much better. Killer seat.
> 
> View attachment 1724871
> 
> View attachment 1724872
> 
> View attachment 1724873
> @fordmike65 said, "Chassis is flipped."
> 
> View attachment 1724874
> Corrected
> 
> *She's all done*
> 
> The excitement finally comes when you take the bike out for the first time after putting her all together, plus this is my first prewar Colson. Many to thank on this old girl.  First goes out to Mike @fordmike65. Mike gave me the heads up on this bike, a prewar Colson DB in black and cream. Thank you brother.  The game changer was @my560sec. If it wasn’t for Ed, I wouldn’t have gotten this bike, and plus he provided many of the parts needed to complete this old Colson. The two badges, the Colson drop stand, which I had to have plus the clip, 28” wide Torrington bars, and Carlisle Lightning Dart BW. Torrington 8 pedals Ed also provided, but I ended up using another set instead. Thank you Ed for all your help on getting this bike to me. Thanks Jim @JAF/CO for the chain guard too.  Also thanks goes out to Gary Quail taking the time to true up the wheels for me.  And one last item to complete the bike. . Thank you Todd @srfndoc for the deal on the Torpedo front loader fender light. It’s perfect for this bike. With the mechanicals gone through, new bearings, this Colson rides outstanding. I really dig the way she turned out.
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share this here on the CABE.
> 
> View attachment 1724876
> 
> View attachment 1724877
> 
> View attachment 1724878


----------



## Eddie_Boy

srfndoc said:


> Glad the light worked out, matched the bike perfectly.



Thanks Todd for the deal. Hope to meet you on Sunday.


----------



## Eddie_Boy

ian said:


> A fine Caber Colson Collaboration.



Thanks Ian. Good luck with your Colson DB project


----------



## Eddie_Boy

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1724945



Thanks brother.


----------



## Kickstand3

Kickstand3 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1653722
> 
> View attachment 1653723



Found this scattered all over this gentleman’s work shop .I kinda slapped it together for display for now. Iv got the front fender brace , bought this wheel & tire set up at the last Texas swap


----------



## srfndoc

Some parts shuffling on the lwb colson straight bar:

-upgraded long pull bars
-bar mounted light
-swapped front loader
-switched back to Torrington deco stem


----------



## Thebikingtileguy

Love this. I just found out a Zenith I have had for years is a 36-37 Colson and I need a few parts for it. A rear stand, and original rear fender and a headlight would all be wonderful to find


----------



## ian

Thebikingtileguy said:


> Love this. I just found out a Zenith I have had for years is a 36-37 Colson and I need a few parts for it. A rear stand, and original rear fender and a headlight would all be wonderful to find
> 
> View attachment 1739613
> 
> View attachment 1739614
> 
> View attachment 1739615
> 
> View attachment 1739616
> 
> View attachment 1739617
> 
> View attachment 1739619



Welcome from another PNW Colson rider.
That's a sweet ride ya got there!
Good luck finding your parts, especially the headlight. Maybe someone on theCabe has one in their stash.


----------



## Thebikingtileguy

ian said:


> Welcome from another PNW Colson rider.
> That's a sweet ride ya got there!
> Good luck finding your parts, especially the headlight. Maybe someone on theCabe has one in their stash.



Hi Ian, I am in pdx ... Where are you?


----------



## ian

Thebikingtileguy said:


> Hi Ian, I am in pdx ... Where are you?



Just a little west of you. Clatskanie. Come and ride sometime.


----------



## Thebikingtileguy

ian said:


> Just a little west of you. Clatskanie. Come and ride sometime.



What a fun town to say ... We are a car free house. I do tile work by bike, pulling a trailer I built with found stuff. We do have a stash of bikes for sure. As my collection of racing bikes from my life past go away, any skip tooth and JC Higgins bikes seem to be filling my shop. It good I am not into cars for sure


----------



## ian

Thebikingtileguy said:


> What a fun town to say ... We are a car free house. I do tile work by bike, pulling a trailer I built with found stuff. We do have a stash of bikes for sure. As my collection of racing bikes from my life past go away, any skip tooth and JC Higgins bikes seem to be filling my shop. It good I am not into cars for sure
> 
> View attachment 1739748
> 
> View attachment 1739749
> 
> View attachment 1739750
> 
> View attachment 1739752
> 
> View attachment 1739755



That's pretty awesome and industrious. 
You have a good start on your collection. TheCabe could change that!


----------



## Thebikingtileguy

ian said:


> That's pretty awesome and industrious.
> You have a good start on your collection. TheCabe could change that






ian said:


> That's pretty awesome and industrious.
> You have a good start on your collection. TheCabe could change that!



Haha ... That's a splash in the pan


----------



## catfish

I'm going to use this for some ideas for my next Colson build.


----------



## srfndoc

36 frame/fork/front fender.  Just sold a set of these fenders but they do come up occasionally.


----------



## Archie Sturmer

This one looks like an old Colson *lug* *frame* juvenile ladies bike project for someone. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/toc-felsco.115468/


----------



## Thebikingtileguy

Archie Sturmer said:


> This one looks like an old Colson *lug* *frame* juvenile ladies bike project for someone. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/toc-felsco.115468/



I do love the LWB of my bike. All my old JC Higgins are short and never understood why. I am definitely going to be looking for LWB bikes in the future


----------



## JRE

Thebikingtileguy said:


> Hi Ian, I am in pdx ... Where are you?



Welcome from Salem Oregon. You should come for a ride with Ian and me and a couple othe Cabers when the weather starts getting nicer.


----------



## Thebikingtileguy

JRE said:


> Welcome from Salem Oregon. You should come for a ride with Ian and me and a couple othe Cabers when the weather starts getting nicer.



We are a car free house with a bunch of bikes. Not sure I want to ride from Portland to Salem on a Colson 😱


----------

